# Race To Sub X 3x3 W/ Feet



## EntireTV (Jun 26, 2016)

Thought this would be a good race for some of us feet solvers! Every few days I will upload 3 scrambles to compete with. Just reply with a copied proof of Mo3 with scrambles and what your goal is. 3 of that averages in a row=Graduation! Good luck! The scrambles are below!

1. U R' L2 U2 L D F' R2 L' B D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 
2. L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' U' F' U2 F' L2 R D 
3. U' R2 D F2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 L F D' U2 R' U F L B2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you! This is awesome. I recently picked up feet (~30 solves ever), and just got my first sub 2 (1:56.91). I was literally going to start my own feet thread, and here one is!

Round: 1
Race to Sub: 2:00
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ
*Mean: 2:34.18*

1. 2:17.64
2. 2:59.43
3. 2:25.47

... I've got a long way to go. But this is the first time I've really done feet, so progress should be fast. I hope to have a sub-2 single in the next mean.
Well, off to do an ao100 w/f. See you next round.
Thanks again for hosting this thread


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 26, 2016)

Round: 1
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: MoYu TangLong
Method: CFOP
*Mean: 1:40.93*

1. 2:16.92 (messed up PLL)
2. 1:18.64
3. 1:27.23

Never had a sub-1 single (my PB is 1:03.44), but I might as well be ambitious.


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 27, 2016)

Race to sub 2 mins.
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP
Mean: 2:40

2:20
2:46
2:56


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 27, 2016)

36.86, 46.77, 46.65 -> 43.42 vbj mo3
Haven't had any warmup tho.
Race to: Global sub40
Cube: F2
Method: CFOP


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 1, 2016)

Round 2:
Ends: 7/5/16

1. L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D U' F2 L F D' R2 B2 L2 U L R' 
2. B D R' U' R2 B' R' F' L B U D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 
3. F' L B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 L R2 B U R B' F' L' F2 D R' 

GenTheTheif 0/3
DGCubes: 0/3
TheCoolMinxer: 0/3
EntireTV: 0/3


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 1, 2016)

Round: 2
Race to Sub: 2:00
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ
*Mean: 1:46.01*

1. 1:41.92
2. 1:47.05
3. 1:49.06

The Ao100 clearly helped a lot. I hope I can get my mean to sub-1:30 before I graduate from sub-2.
Progress has been fast, but I feel like it's going to slow down soon.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 3, 2016)

Round: 2
Race to Sub: 2:30
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: CFOP
Mean: 1:57.93

2:17.03
2:11.23
1:25.53


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 3, 2016)

Mean of 3: 41.97
1. 49.28 U F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L' D R' D2 B U2 R U L2 R' 
2. 42.79 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U F D L' B' L D F L' F' 
3. 33.83 B D2 R F B' D F D2 F2 D' F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 

:/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 3, 2016)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Mean of 3: 41.97
> 1. 49.28  U F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L' D R' D2 B U2 R U L2 R'
> 2. 42.79 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U F D L' B' L D F L' F'
> 3. 33.83 B D2 R F B' D F D2 F2 D' F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R2
> ...


What's your global avg?


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 4, 2016)

Round: 2
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: MoYu TangLong
Method: CFOP
*Mean: 1:34.77*

1. 1:26.16
2. 1:23.45
3. 1:54.70


----------



## tx789 (Jul 4, 2016)

Race to sub 1
1:39.23 1:42.57 1:32.36 = 1:38.05


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 4, 2016)

Race to: Global sub40
Cube: F2
Method: CFOP

41.44, 38.61, 35.28 -> 38.44

I would suggest that you provide more scrambles, which is more accurate when you want to get subX. (12 scrambles maybe)


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Race to: Global sub40
> Cube: F2
> Method: CFOP
> 
> ...


 It's really more as competition and motivation. I don't want people like me to spend too much time on one set of scrambles. I don't want this to be an effort or commitment


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 5, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Round: 2
> Race to Sub: 1:00
> Cube: MoYu TangLong
> Method: CFOP
> ...




Training for Manhattan?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What's your global avg?


43 I would say


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 5, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Training for Manhattan?



I guess you could say that. 
Hoping for a podium, but I'll need to practice a bit more.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 6, 2016)

1. R2 F' L' B' L U2 B2 U B R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 B2 L2 
2. R2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 R F L' D U B U2 F2 U2 R2 
3. R D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 L D2 R D B L' R' F2 U' B D L' R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2016)

Round: 3
Race to Sub: 2:00
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ
*Mean: 1:28.58 *
1. 1:21.61
2. 1:34.81
3. 1:29.33

Yay! Sub-1:30. This was pretty good; I don't normally get many sub-1:30 solves. Also, I don't have an accurate ao100 because most of the solves are still in the 1:50-2:30 range, but progress is so fast that I'm basically sub-1:40.
But I actually haven't done a lot of feet lately, got caught up in doing some OH.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 9, 2016)

Ends 7/12/16
Round 3:

1. B2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L' U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D' U 
2. F' B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R B D U2 B2 L' D2 U B 
3. R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F L2 F L2 U2 L F' U L2 B' R U' L B' 

GenTheThief: 2/3


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 10, 2016)

Round: 3
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: MoYu TangLong
Method: CFOP
*Mean: 1:17.45*

1. 1:27.96
2. 1:11.20
3. 1:13.18


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2016)

Race to: Global sub40
Cube: F2
Method: CFOP

for the scrambles from last wednesday 
46.96, 39.65, 44.81 = 43.80 mo3... (3 F-perms wtf)

from saturday's scrambles:
46.00, 42.68, 31.16 [NL] = 39.94 mo3


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Race to: Global sub40
> Cube: F2
> Method: CFOP
> 
> ...


If I may ask, what's so good about the F2 for feet solving? Why not use the more modern cubes with tight tensions?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> If I may ask, what's so good about the F2 for feet solving? Why not use the more modern cubes with tight tensions?


You can pretty much forget cubes like the Thunderclap, with rounded corners because then you get corner twists like crazy. And the Aolong GT for example, doesn't corner twist but just turns too easily, If I want to do a rotation, it would just do the move like where my toe is. But I heard the Tanglong might be good for feet solving, I just haven't tried that. But modern speedcubes are just mostly trash for feet, if you want to get to a world class level. But you can literally use every cube to get down to 1:15 or even less with not too much effort  (Zhanchi is still good, you can get sub50 with it!)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 12, 2016)

Round: 3
Race to Sub: 2:00
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ
*Mean: 1:33.24*

1. 1:19.78
2. 1:46.44
3. 1:33.49

Well, not sub-1:30, but good enough.
Second solve the cube flipped out from underneath my feet like 4 times, third solve I messed up EO.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 12, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> You can pretty much forget cubes like the Thunderclap, with rounded corners because then you get corner twists like crazy.



Uh, on the ~150 feet solves I've done, I haven't had any corner twists with my thunderclap. This may be because I'm slow, or maybe because ZZ has a reduced move set and less cross-friction-inducing-twists.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2016)

DGCubes: 0/3
GenTheThief: 3/3 GRADUATED

1. B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U' R' B' R2 B2 L' D2 L2 B' D
2. U' D F R2 U' R2 U' D2 R' D U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 B
3. D B L2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' B2 U' L R F' R D2 U

Extending round to 7/19/16


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Uh, on the ~150 feet solves I've done, I haven't had any corner twists with my thunderclap. This may be because I'm slow, or maybe because ZZ has a reduced move set and less something.



I think your turning style is different. I've tried a thunderclap for feet and I got 3 corner twists in 1 solve!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 18, 2016)

1. F2 U B D L' F D' F2 U2 R' B L2 U2 F2 B R2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 
2. D2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 D F' U' B D F2 U' R2 B D2 
3. B R L F2 U B' R2 L U' L F' U2 F2 B L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 

Round 5 Ends: 7/22/16


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 26, 2016)

This thread appears to be possibly dead, so here goes nothin'

Going for 2:30

Mo3: 4:13.56

1. 5:30.68
2. 3:39.96
3. 3:30.03


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 1, 2016)

Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap v1 (I don't get corner twists hahaha suckeerrsss)
Method: ZZ
*Mean: 1:16.92
*
1. 1:11.93
2. 1:29.69
3. 1:09.15

Why do I always mess up in comp?


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 8, 2016)

Nothing like the revival of a good Feet thread.
Please post the round number, you time barrier, your cube, your method and your average.
Here is an example, though it doesn't have to be in this format:
-
Round: 42
Race to sub: 1:05
Cube: Guanlong
Method: PCMS
Average: 1:07.23
-

*Round 3,841* will end on on Tuesday starting with an absurdly high number is fun

1. B2 D' R2 U' F' L D L' F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F'
2. B D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' D R' U2 R U' L' R U' B'
3. L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 B L2 F2 D F L2 F' D2 B2 R
4. R' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' R B2 R D2 L' D' R2 U'
5. R U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 R B2 U B D' U' F'
6. L B U' D R L2 U B' U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B
7. D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' U R' B' R' U' R2 D' U2 F2
8. F2 R B' U' B' L2 D2 F' D L2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2
9. B U2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' D' F D R' D' U2 F' L
10. F D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 L' U' B' D' R' D2 U R2 D2 B2 F2
11. U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L B' F' D' F2 R B2 R2 B' F'
12. U' R' F U B2 U' B R' L' D R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D'

Good luck!


----------



## CJK (Dec 9, 2016)

I'll give this a try:

Round: 3841 (also known as Round 4)
Race to sub: 40 (even if it'll need some time)
Cube: Thunderclap V1 (no cornertwists )
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-9
avg of 12: 49.49




Spoiler



Time List:
1. (1:02.91) L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R B D U' L2 B2 D' U2 L
2. 45.74 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B' L' F' L' B' D' F2 D' B' R2
3. (40.17) U2 L U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 L' R' U' R' U2 F2 D B2 R' D F'
4. 49.38 D F2 R' F2 L' U2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D B U R B F R2 B'
5. 48.07 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B D' R' B L' D R F U2 B2
6. 41.08 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 U B2 L F' R B' U' F2 L2 F'
7. 46.16 F D2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 B2 F' R' F2 U F U B2 D' F2 R
8. 50.20 L' F2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 B' L' U2 R2 F U' L U' R2
9. 49.76 F' R F D B2 U2 R' F R B' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2
10. 1:00.90 L' F D' L U F D2 R' D' L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R
11. 55.41 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F U' R U F D' U R B' U
12. 48.19 F L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 U F U B L' B2 R D' R U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 9, 2016)

here we go:

round 3841
cube: f2
road to: world champion 2017/18

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-9
avg of 12: 36.38

Time List:
1. 37.58 B2 D' R2 U' F' L D L' F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
2. 29.06 B D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' D R' U2 R U' L' R U' B' 
3. 36.84 L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 B L2 F2 D F L2 F' D2 B2 R 
4. 36.97 R' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' R B2 R D2 L' D' R2 U' 
5. (41.25) R U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B' U2 R B2 U B D' U' F' 
6. 36.83 L B U' D R L2 U B' U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B 
7. (27.06[NL]) D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' U R' B' R' U' R2 D' U2 F2 
8. 36.16 F2 R B' U' B' L2 D2 F' D L2 D2 F' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 
9. 38.94 B U2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' D' F D R' D' U2 F' L 
10. 37.84 F D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 L' U' B' D' R' D2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 
11. 36.16 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L B' F' D' F2 R B2 R2 B' F' 
12. 37.40 U' R' F U B2 U' B R' L' D R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D'

2 sub30's were nice, rest was a bit worse than avg...


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2016)

Round: 3,841
Race to sub: 1:00
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
Average: 1:09.07

1. 58.24
2. 1:07.98
3. (54.09)
4. 1:16.04
5. 1:03.37
6. 1:10.55
7. 1:18.15
8. 1:08.17
9. 1:20.06
10. 1:02.66
11. (1:22.02)
12. 1:05.47

The 54 had an super easy accidental EOXLine, which lead to a 21 move F2L + EO

x2 F U R L' F // EOLine
U' L2 U' R' U' R // Right Block
U' L' U' L' U L' U2 L U' L' // Left Block
y R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 L' U2 L // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
42 HTM
I guess I'm happy with a sub-1:10 av12 for how much time I've put into feet recently.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2016)

I totally forgot to end this on tuesday, sorry everyone.

*Round 3,841 results:*

Race to sub 1:00
GenTheThief - 1:09.07 [0/3]

Race to sub 40
CJK - 49.49 [0/3]

Race to sub WC?
TheCoolMinxer - 36.38 [0/3?]

No graduates this round.

*Round 3,842* will end on Tuesday, December 20th.

1. R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 B' R2 B2 R D' B' L2 F2 R2 B2
2. L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D L2 R2 U' B R U L B2 R' B' U2 B R
3. L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F U' R' D' L' F' L D2 B
4. F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 L' D2 F' D' B' F2 D R D2 F2
5. U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 R D U B' U L F L' D2 U2 L'
6. L' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U B' R D' B2 L' F' U2 F
7. B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' L U' F D L' D' F2 D2
8. B' F' U2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 F R D' B2 L2 U2 L F L B2 R
9. R2 U' D' F2 R' F U' R' B' U' F' U2 B U2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 B'
10. F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U B' L R D' L' D F' L2 D U2
11. U2 F' R' B2 D R2 B D2 B' R' U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U B2 U' B2
12. D R2 D U F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 B D2 U' R2 D2 L D2 B' U2 L

Good Luck!


----------



## CJK (Dec 14, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> I totally forgot to end this on tuesday, sorry everyone.
> 
> *Round 3,841 results:*
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I raced to sub 40, not sub50...


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2016)

CJK said:


> I'm pretty sure I raced to sub 40, not sub50...


My mistake, sorry, fixed .


----------



## CJK (Dec 15, 2016)

Round: 3842
Race to sub: 40
Cube: Thunderclap V1
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-15
avg of 12: 50.21



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 50.97 R' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R U F L R' D B' L2 F2
2. 49.46 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F R' U2 F' D L' D B' L' B2 F2
3. 52.80 L2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 D2 U' R B2 U L' F' U2 R' B L2
4. 53.35 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R' U' F2 U' F' D' B2 L' U2 L2 F'
5. 51.97 F2 L F' D R' U' F2 B2 R' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 F R2
6. (37.23) R' L2 F R' U F2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 U
7. 48.50 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U L' B L2 D' U L F2 L2 B' F
8. 50.04 R' D' F2 D' L U' F2 L R2 F' R2 F' B2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 B' U
9. 49.40 F U2 B D2 U2 F R2 B' F' U2 R' U2 L2 B R U' L2 U B
10. (1:04.68) B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D L' B R' U F' D B' D B' F'
11. 45.78 F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B' D F R' U' F2 D L' U2
12. 49.85 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 R2 U F' D2 F2 L D' B' D2 L R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 17, 2016)

round 3842
race to world chamion 2017
cube: f2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-17
avg of 12: 36.92

Time List:
1. 34.72 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 B' R2 B2 R D' B' L2 F2 R2 B2 
2. 35.77 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D L2 R2 U' B R U L B2 R' B' U2 B R 
3. (48.53) L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F U' R' D' L' F' L D2 B 
4. 37.83 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 L' D2 F' D' B' F2 D R D2 F2 
5. 41.36 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 R D U B' U L F L' D2 U2 L' 
6. 37.96 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U B' R D' B2 L' F' U2 F 
7. 39.83 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' L U' F D L' D' F2 D2 
8. (28.50) B' F' U2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 F R D' B2 L2 U2 L F L B2 R 
9. 29.71 R2 U' D' F2 R' F U' R' B' U' F' U2 B U2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 B' 
10. 38.52 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U B' L R D' L' D F' L2 D U2 
11. 39.15 U2 F' R' B2 D R2 B D2 B' R' U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 
12. 34.31 D R2 D U F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 B D2 U' R2 D2 L D2 B' U2 L

a very good consistency, this is why I like feet officially, especially because it's a mo3 :^) (see solves 8-10)


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 17, 2016)

Round 3842
Switching races if that's okay. Race to sub-40.
Cube: QiYi Big Sail

48.73, 41.29, 39.00, 40.35, 44.79, 36.22, 48.71, 41.45, (35.23), (1:14.73), 53.75, 1:08.32 = 46.26 average


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 21, 2016)

Round: 3842
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 1:06.39*

1. 1:02.54
2. (52.78)
3. (1:15.62)
4. 1:06.84
5. 1:04.78
6. 1:10.17
7. 1:00.34
8. 1:10.28
9. 58.10
10. 1:08.91
11. 1:08.34
12. 1:13.55

Not bad


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 21, 2016)

*Round 3,842 results:*

Race to Sub 1:00
GenTheThief - 1:06.39 [0/3]

Race to Sub 40
CJK - 50.21 [0/3]
DGCubes - 46.26 [0/3]

Race to Sub WC 2017
TheCoolMinxer - 36.92 [2/30] This is how many weeks until Worlds

No graduates this round.

*Round 3,843* will end on Tuesday, December 27th.

1. U' F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F D2 L2 U L' U' R' D2 L F R F' 
2. F B2 U' L2 U D' F' R F2 R2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' 
3. F' L F' B R' F B2 U L F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 B' 
4. F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 R' D' L2 R' B' D2 R 
5. U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 L' R2 D2 F2 D F U R D2 
6. L U R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B L2 R D2 U' R F L' U2 
7. U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B R U' L2 F U B2 L F2 D 
8. F R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D F' L2 B2 R2 D' L R2 B' L2 
9. D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 D' F' L F U2 L' B' U L B2 
10. D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R D2 U L' B D' R D' F2 U2 
11. L' U2 B2 L B2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R B L' D U' R2 D2 R' D L' F2 
12. D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R' D' B2 L' R2 B2 U' L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2016)

good average even though I had a counting 41  OLL skip on the first and PLL skip on the second helped a bit + tons of U-perms

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-21
avg of 12: 35.70

Time List:
1. 34.75 U' F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F D2 L2 U L' U' R' D2 L F R F' 
2. 32.58 F B2 U' L2 U D' F' R F2 R2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' 
3. 37.28 F' L F' B R' F B2 U L F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 B' 
4. (25.65) F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F' D' B2 L2 R' D' L2 R' B' D2 R 
5. 35.36 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 L' R2 D2 F2 D F U R D2 
6. 41.05 L U R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B L2 R D2 U' R F L' U2 
7. 33.90 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B R U' L2 F U B2 L F2 D 
8. 36.31 F R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D F' L2 B2 R2 D' L R2 B' L2 
9. (42.25) D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 D' F' L F U2 L' B' U L B2 
10. 35.86 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R D2 U L' B D' R D' F2 U2 
11. 36.50 L' U2 B2 L B2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R B L' D U' R2 D2 R' D L' F2 
12. 33.36 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R' D' B2 L' R2 B2 U' L

solve 3 had a really crazy F2L and was fullstep aswell, will reconstruct it in the accomplishment thread


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm really salty about DNFing that potential NR feet mean at comp yesterday, gonna come on this thread once i get back from holiday. 

Any thoughts about magnetic cubes for feet? I feel like they would be super super good since it keeps the cube cubic.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Any thoughts about magnetic cubes for feet? I feel like they would be super super good since it keeps the cube cubic.



Magnetic F2 pls


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Magnetic F2 pls


The main benefit of using the F2 is that it's super stable right? Magnets should make modern speedcubes about as stable I assume...? I'll try it on a tanglong for the lols


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> The main benefit of using the F2 is that it's super stable right? Magnets should make modern speedcubes about as stable I assume...? I'll try it on a tanglong for the lols


Tanglong isn't good for feet. It is too blocky/fast/slides to much/over shoots.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Round 3842
> Switching races if that's okay. Race to sub-40.
> Cube: QiYi Big Sail
> 
> 48.73, 41.29, 39.00, 40.35, 44.79, 36.22, 48.71, 41.45, (35.23), (1:14.73), 53.75, 1:08.32 = 46.26 average


Oh my lord you're gonna get NR at feet you absolute madman


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Tanglong isn't good for feet. It is too blocky/fast/slides to much/over shoots.


I think magnets will get rid of these issues, but we'll see.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Oh my lord you're gonna get NR at feet you absolute madman



That's what I'm going for. 
Comp in 2 weeks with feet! We'll see.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> That's what I'm going for.
> Comp in 2 weeks with feet! We'll see.


Gave up on pyra?


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 22, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Gave up on pyra?



Nah, just don't have a comp with it until February. Feet comes around so rarely, so I'm devoting all my time to it when I have the chance to compete in it soon.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Nah, just don't have a comp with it until February. Feet comes around so rarely, so I'm devoting all my time to it when I have the chance to compete in it soon.


Do you think feet will ever get removed as an event? Or any event (which already exists) for that matter?


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> That's what I'm going for.
> Comp in 2 weeks with feet! We'll see.



If you get NR I will pay you to shout "WHAT THE HECK"


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Do you think feet will ever get removed as an event? Or any event (which already exists) for that matter?



Ahhhh, really hope not. A lot of delegates seem to want to, but I'd personally say it's not enough to actually remove the event. Besides, it's not really based on how many delegates dislike it; I feel like they'd need to have extremely concrete reasons like they did for removing Magic and Master Magic. I don't think any event should be removed at this point (but I'd love to see a few added).



Torch said:


> If you get NR I will pay you to shout "WHAT THE HECK"



How much we talking?  As long as the venue's relatively loud and it wouldn't disrupt the competition/other competitors, I'd totally do that. Honestly I probably would anyway. 

On topic:

*Round 3,843*

Race to sub-40
Cube: QiYi Big Sail

41.40, 38.75, 41.92, 35.96, 48.96, (29.45), (52.50), 34.88, 39.08, 43.51, 41.32, 46.19 = 41.20 avg

PB single, mo3, avg5, and avg12!!!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> How much we talking?  As long as the venue's relatively loud and it wouldn't disrupt the competition/other competitors, I'd totally do that. Honestly I probably would anyway.



You gotta go full sellout mode and be like "Thank goodness I was able to use code DGCubes to get 5% off at CubeDepot, without that I would have never gotten NR!"


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Any thoughts about magnetic cubes for feet? I feel like they would be super super good since it keeps the cube cubic.



Magnetic Big Sail is where it's at. I used 5x2mm N52 magnets. It's a super easy design to put magnets in, and they're a little strong for hands but perfect for feet. 3rd timed solve I knocked 18 seconds off my PB, and 2 more under my previous PB in that Ao5.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 22, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Magnetic Big Sail is where it's at. I used 5x2mm N52 magnets. It's a super easy design to put magnets in, and they're a little strong for hands but perfect for feet. 3rd timed solve I knocked 18 seconds off my PB, and 2 more under my previous PB in that Ao5.


That's an awesome idea, thanks! Did you use a tutorial or figure it out yourself? I've never magnet modded a cube but would love to have a nice feet cube.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> That's an awesome idea, thanks! Did you use a tutorial or figure it out yourself? I've never magnet modded a cube but would love to have a nice feet cube.


Just figured it out. I used the mold marks in one of the side caps (not sure what else to call them) to center the first magnet, everything else you more or less just put a drop of superglue on in roughly the right place, line two pieces up, and drop the magnet on. They line themselves up. A little more complicated for the corners, but the same principle. The caps for the corners and edges are identical, but polarity obviously has to be reversed.


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> How much we talking?  As long as the venue's relatively loud and it wouldn't disrupt the competition/other competitors, I'd totally do that. Honestly I probably would anyway.



I'll buy you dinner at Nats if you do it, 100% serious.

(My catchphrase, should I ever get NR, is of course "OH MY GOODNESS")


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry for the late closing, will work on that.
*Round 3,843 results:*

Race to Sub 40
DGCubes - 41.20 [0/3]

Race to WC 2017
TheCoolMinxer - 35.70 [3/30]

No graduates this round.

*Round 3,844* will end on Tuesday, December 27th.

Time List:
1. D' F U2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B U R2 D2 L F' R2 U' 
2. L B2 R2 B2 R2 U B D B F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 L B2 L' B2 
3. L F2 R U2 R' U B U' F' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R B2 
4. D' L R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 R B2 R' B D B' F' L2 D2 F2 D U 
5. L' U' R F2 U2 L D F' R' L' U2 F2 L B2 D2 L B2 U2 R F' 
6. L2 D' B L F B2 R' B L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' L2 U' 
7. F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' U' B' L F2 U2 B2 F' L' D' B2 D 
8. R2 B' U2 B L2 B R2 D2 B F2 L2 R' F' D2 B U' B' L2 F' U2 
9. R' F L2 F R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' D' R U2 B' F2 D U L F 
10. B2 R2 U2 D R D L F' U' F' L2 F' U2 B' R2 L2 F' R2 B' 
11. U' L2 F D' B U' B' D2 R' U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' 
12. L' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R U' R2 F R' D U2 R' F'


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 29, 2016)

*Round 3,844*
Race to sub-40
Cube: QiYi Big Sail

35.20, 40.33, (27.76), 40.01, 47.04, 38.85, 42.99, (49.26), 34.44, 36.08, 40.16, 36.74 = 39.18 PB average!!!

Plus that 34.43 PB mo3! 

Ridiculously happy with this.


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 30, 2016)

Lol you guys I started this thread and came back to see it like this! Thank you so much to @GenTheThief for taking over! I wasn't very good at running this competition (rushed too much!) so I'm glad to see this. I thought no one wanted this thread because no on responded for so long.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2016)

Round: 3844
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
Average: 1:08.86

1. 1:18.66
2. 1:06.62
3. 1:11.86
4. 1:07.70
5. 1:10.05
6. (1:24.90)
7. (50.01)
8. 1:06.02
9. 1:15.58
10. 1:09.22
11. 1:11.06
12. 51.81

Too slow.
Expecting more like 4 ~58, rather than 2 50s.

Ima do an ao100 now...



EntireTV said:


> Lol you guys I started this thread and came back to see it like this! Thank you so much to @GenTheThief for taking over! I wasn't very good at running this competition (rushed too much!) so I'm glad to see this. I thought no one wanted this thread because no on responded for so long.


I think it helps that all of us (idk about CJK) are going for some form of record.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2016)

Round 3,844
Race to sub-2:00
Ao12: *2:39.29*
1. 4:01.35
2. (1:43.28)
3. 1:58.06
4. 1:57.59
5. 4:00.40
6. 2:33.35
7. (DNF)
8. 1:48.43
9. 2:26.94
10. 2:34.78
11. 1:50.78
12. 3:21.13

I had one sub-2:00 single before this Ao12. I don't expect this will take too long.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2017)

*Round 3,844 Results:*

Race to sub-2:00
One Wheel - 2:39.29 [0/3]

Race to sub-1:00
Genthethief - 1:08.86 [0/3]

Race to sub-40
DGCubes - 39.18 [1/3]

*Round 3,845* will end on Tuesday, January 10th.

Scrambles:
1. F2 L2 B' D F' U2 D2 L' F U' F2 L2 U D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 
2. F' R F' U' D2 F2 R B U' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B 
3. R' D2 B L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' L D2 B2 R' D' B' L2 
4. D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R D R2 B D L R' B2 U2 L 
5. L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R U' L2 F L D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
6. D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B D2 F U L R' F L B F2 U2 R 
7. F R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U L R D' B2 L2 U' L' B2 
8. D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L B' R' B' L2 D' R2 B D2 L2 F 
9. F' L2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F L2 U' L' U2 B U' R' 
10. D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 L' B2 L B' U' B' D F D2 L' B2 F2 D 
11. B' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 L B U F2 D U' F2 L2 R2 
12. D F' R' B' L2 U R2 B' D L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2017)

Round: 3845
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 57.73*

1. 52.46
2. 58.33
3. 53.95
4. 1:02.86
5. 58.48
6. 51.27
7. 50.15
8. 1:10.70
9. (47.50)
10. (1:11.58)
11. 1:01.80
12. 57.28

WHAT THE HECK?!

Oh wait, that's DG's line
hmm...
I'll think on it.

The 47 ended a PB 56.37 ao12.


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 4, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Round: 3845
> Race to Sub: 1:00
> Cube: GAN 356s v2
> Method: ZZ
> ...



Nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 4, 2017)

whoops, missed the last week, but I was on vacation and only had one day to do the solves and obviously forgot about that 

round 3,845
cube: f2
race to world champion 2017/18

oh wow, that was bad (atleast the first solves )

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
avg of 12: 37.24

Time List:
1. 36.28 F2 L2 B' D F' U2 D2 L' F U' F2 L2 U D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 
2. (42.25) F' R F' U' D2 F2 R B U' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B 
3. 36.81 R' D2 B L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B' L D2 B2 R' D' B' L2 
4. 40.66 D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R D R2 B D L R' B2 U2 L 
5. 39.40 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R U' L2 F L D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 
6. 37.21 D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B D2 F U L R' F L B F2 U2 R 
7. 34.50 F R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U L R D' B2 L2 U' L' B2 
8. 38.47 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L B' R' B' L2 D' R2 B D2 L2 F 
9. 36.06 F' L2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F L2 U' L' U2 B U' R' 
10. 32.47 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L F2 L' B2 L B' U' B' D F D2 L' B2 F2 D 
11. 40.53 B' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 L B U F2 D U' F2 L2 R2 
12. (31.65) D F' R' B' L2 U R2 B' D L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D'

and I have a comp in 2 days lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 4. 40.66 D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R D R2 B D L R' B2 U2 L
> ...
> 11. 40.53 B' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 L B U F2 D U' F2 L2 R2


Gosh, even _I_ am at a speed where I don't get counting 40s... yuck
jk
But I actually don't
I hope you improve on your NRs (Minx/Feet) by an acceptable margin at your comp.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2017)

*Round 3,845 Results:*

Race to sub-1:00
GenTheThief - 57.73 [1/3]

Race to WC
TheCoolMinxer - 37.24 [5/30]

*Round 3,846* will end on Tuesday, January 23rd.

Scrambles:
1. F' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L R' U B D' U2 R2 B' R B2
2. U2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 U L' D2 R2 D L' R2 B R2 U2
3. B D2 F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R D' F' L D' R2 F U B' U2
4. D2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B D U' L2 R' D' R' B L' D2
5. L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 U R2 U' B L' F D R2 B U2 F U R2
6. D2 F' L2 U L' D' L' B U' B2 D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F U2 R2
7. D2 L B L' F2 R' F' R2 U' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L
8. D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F' L' R U2 L2 B' D L2 B2 D'
9. L' U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 U B R F R U' L2 D L R2
10. F' U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R' F' L' F2 L' B2 L2 D U'
11. U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F' L B' D2 U R2 D B'
12. R2 D R' U2 F' U D' L' D' R2 L2 F2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 19, 2017)

Round: 3846
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 58.31*

1. 57.95
2. 53.31
3. 55.49
4. (1:16.14)
5. 47.90
6. 1:04.65
7. 1:05.96
8. 1:03.86
9. 57.19
10. (45.83)
11. 1:03.37
12. 53.40

Nice average


GenTheThief said:


> Gosh, even _I_ am at a speed where I don't get counting 40s... yuck


lel counting 47

I have a comp on Saturday.
I think I can win feet, cause Rami isn't competing, but josh is, and I don't know how much he would have improved.
Either way, this definetly should be a podium.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 28, 2017)

k
So this is a quadruple post. sorry mods
Track started and I forgot to update the thread cause I lost a bunch of time on Tuesdays.
Apologies to all of you who were waiting for a new round.

If no one competes, I don't think I have enough reason to keep up this thread just for myself.
@Anyonewhosolveswithfeet Please compete here!

Anyway, until someone posts here, to avoid quintuple posting, this next round stays open:

*Round 3,846 Results:*

Race to sub-1:00
GenTheThief - 58.31 [2/3]

*Round 3,847* will end on Tuesday, January 31st, if someone else posts an average.

Scrambles:
1. U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 L B L2 R' D2 B' U2 
2. D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U R D F' L B L2 D R2 D U2 
3. D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 B R2 D2 R D B' L2 F D L B2 L D2 
4. D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F' R D' B R' U2 L D2 L2 U 
5. F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L' U L' F' U2 R' D' L' B U 
6. R B R F2 D' L U' R B' R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
7. B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F' U B' D' R U2 B 
8. F2 U' R' D' R F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 U F2 B 
9. D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R B' D2 U' B' F' L' B' R B2 
10. B2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D' F L U2 R2 U' R2 B' L' B 
11. D2 B D2 L' U2 D' L' U' B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F 
12. F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R U R2 F U L R2 B2 R'

Good Luck!

---
My solves to avoid another post:


Spoiler: 58.40 Graduating Average



Round: 3847
Race to Sub: 1:00
Cube: GAN 365s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 58.40*

1. (53.02)
2. 56.33
3. 1:03.44
4. 54.85
5. 1:03.21
6. 1:02.40
7. 53.64
8. 56.52
9. 56.39
10. 57.94
11. (1:12.83)
12. 59.23

Pretty standard average.
Mildly disappointed by the total lack of sub-50s, but those are still rare.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2017)

my last official results weren't pretty motivating to practise further on, hence this average:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-29
avg of 12: 40.14

Time List:
1. 40.88 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 L B L2 R' D2 B' U2 
2. 42.72 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U R D F' L B L2 D R2 D U2 
3. (42.72) D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 B R2 D2 R D B' L2 F D L B2 L D2 
4. 42.03 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F' R D' B R' U2 L D2 L2 U 
5. 40.22 F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L' U L' F' U2 R' D' L' B U 
6. 34.63 R B R F2 D' L U' R B' R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
7. 40.11 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F' U B' D' R U2 B 
8. 38.34 F2 U' R' D' R F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 U F2 B 
9. (29.84) D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R B' D2 U' B' F' L' B' R B2 
10. 41.68 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D' F L U2 R2 U' R2 B' L' B 
11. 40.05 D2 B D2 L' U2 D' L' U' B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F 
12. 40.77 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R U R2 F U L R2 B2 R'

the 29 kinda took me by surprise, it was fullstep aswell. I hope this thread gets me motivated to practise again, especially when world is in half a year, and feet is my only chance to podium...


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 17, 2017)

Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub 40 (Even If It'll Take A While)
Average: 1:04.98
1. 1:17.04 F' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L R' U B D' U2 R2 B' R B2 
2. (52.38) U2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 U L' D2 R2 D L' R2 B R2 U2 
3. 57.76 B D2 F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R D' F' L D' R2 F U B' U2 
4. 56.63 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B D U' L2 R' D' R' B L' D2 
5. (1:20.55) L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 U R2 U' B L' F D R2 B U2 F U R2 
6. 1:10.90 D2 F' L2 U L' D' L' B U' B2 D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 
7. 1:00.63 D2 L B L' F2 R' F' R2 U' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L 
8. 1:05.94 D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F' L' R U2 L2 B' D L2 B2 D' 
9. 53.87 L' U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 U B R F R U' L2 D L R2 
10. 1:09.00 F' U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R' F' L' F2 L' B2 L2 D U' 
11. 1:12.89 U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F' L B' D2 U R2 D B' 
12. 1:05.15 R2 D R' U2 F' U D' L' D' R2 L2 F2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L'
This was an absolute disaster. I average 55 but I don't know why I'm doing so bad.
I know people haven't posted on this in a long time but I hope that this thread isn't dead.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 17, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> This was an absolute disaster. I average 55 but I don't know why I'm doing so bad.
> I know people haven't posted on this in a long time but I hope that this thread isn't dead.


Oh cool, someone joined!
I kinda forgot about this.
GJ on your feet results, they're insane!


I'll try and start this up again. New round on Tuesday.
If I forget, please PM me, I have email notifications on so I should see it.


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks! I'm excited for this! Idk if I already said this but I just created my speedsolving account yesterday so this is a fun start. Btw it's cool that we are both top 10 in the nation for feet single and average. (I'm 3rd for single and 4th for average.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 21, 2017)

*Round 3,847* Results:

Race To Sub: 1:00
GenTheThief - 58.40 [3/3]

Race To Sub: 40
TCCuber - 1:04.98 [0/3]

Race To WC
TheCoolMinxer - 40.14 [11/30]

Welcome to TCCuber in joining the race, and congratulations to GenTheThief for finally getting f****** sub-1.

*Round 3,848* will close next week, *Tuesday 28th.*

Scrambles:
1. R' F B R B2 L D R2 U' R D2 B R2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F' 
2. L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' L' D B2 R2 D2 U B L F 
3. U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L D B F' L' B F' R' D2 
4. U2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' U F L' R' F R2 
5. R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D U2 B R2 U' L2 R U' R B F' L2 
6. L2 B L' B' L2 F2 R' D' U2 F U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R' 
7. B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' U' R' F R2 D2 U' B R2 D 
8. F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R D B D' F D2 U B U' L 
9. B' R F L' B R F' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 
10. B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' U B' F' R2 B2 F L F 
11. L' R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F D2 B R2 L B2 F2 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 
12. R2 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 B R2 B R2 L' F2 R' B2 F' D' U' B D' B'

Good Luck!


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 21, 2017)

Road To Sub 40
Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Method: CFOP
Week: 3,848 Lol I Think It's Really Week 8 I Didn't Check Though

Congrats on sub 1! I think I can get sub 40 within the next few months fairly easily. I now average 48. I averaged 55 only a few days ago. I practiced a lot. I'm excited to "compete" in this because I find it to be a lot of fun! I just did a 48.31 warm-up average of 5. Let's see how this goes...

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-21
avg of 12: 49.15

Time List:
1. 59.07 R' F B R B2 L D R2 U' R D2 B R2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F' 
2. (59.39) L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' L' D B2 R2 D2 U B L F 
3. 46.82 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L D B F' L' B F' R' D2 
4. 49.76 U2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' U F L' R' F R2 
5. 43.38 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D U2 B R2 U' L2 R U' R B F' L2 
6. 57.67 L2 B L' B' L2 F2 R' D' U2 F U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R' 
7. 41.71 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' U' R' F R2 D2 U' B R2 D 
8. 45.73 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R D B D' F D2 U B U' L 
9. 53.82 B' R F L' B R F' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 
10. 51.19 B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' U B' F' R2 B2 F L F 
11. 42.33 L' R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F D2 B R2 L B2 F2 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 
12. (40.79) R2 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 B R2 B R2 L' F2 R' B2 F' D' U' B D' B'

Ok, so that was a weird average. I'm not too happy with this average but it isn't too bad. I can live with it. I was doing bad at the beginning and then start doing better towards the end. I don't know why. I'm disappointed about that 40, though. I locked up A LOT so it could've been a 35. But then again, my current PB could be like sub 25 if I didn't lock up a lot but I don't really care. I just need to get over it lol. I hope that by next week I can get a sub 46 average of 12! That might be pushing it a little, but we will see. Good luck with your averages!


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2017)

Round 3,848
Race to sub-35
Cube: Stickerless Moyu AoLong v2
Method: CFOP (green cross only)
Average: 37.71

36.16, (49.58), 30.70, 39.83, (30.50), 36.42, 36.64, 35.54, 43.51, 45.64, 33.14, 39.47 = 37.71 ao12

3 good solves, 6 average solves, 3 bad solves.

Also sorry for not joining until now, no excuse but laziness on my part.


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 21, 2017)

Whoah Raymond I didn't know you got so fast! Do you think you can get NR or maybe NAR soon?


----------



## Torch (Feb 21, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> Whoah Raymond I didn't know you got so fast! Do you think you can get NR or maybe NAR soon?



I have a comp on Saturday with two rounds, so I'm really hoping. My global average (38) is faster than my PB single in comp right now, so anything's an improvement!


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 21, 2017)

That's awesome! I wish you the best of luck! Just don't get too nervous and don't be too hard on yourself. No matter how you do, know that there's always a next time.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 22, 2017)

not bad, a few bad counting times though 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-22
avg of 12: 36.31

Time List:
1. 39.55 R' F B R B2 L D R2 U' R D2 B R2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F' 
2. (30.28) L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 B' L' D B2 R2 D2 U B L F 
3. 35.22 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L D B F' L' B F' R' D2 
4. 35.80 U2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D' L' U F L' R' F R2 
5. 40.55 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D U2 B R2 U' L2 R U' R B F' L2 
6. 32.21 L2 B L' B' L2 F2 R' D' U2 F U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R' 
7. 34.46 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' U' R' F R2 D2 U' B R2 D 
8. (40.99) F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R D B D' F D2 U B U' L 
9. 34.06 B' R F L' B R F' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 
10. 38.72 B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' U B' F' R2 B2 F L F 
11. 37.97 L' R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F D2 B R2 L B2 F2 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 
12. 34.56 R2 F R2 B U2 R2 U2 B R2 B R2 L' F2 R' B2 F' D' U' B D' B'

contains 34.41 avg5


----------



## CJK (Feb 22, 2017)

I just realized that I used the wrong scrambles (from round 3845), but anyway, here are my times:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-22
avg of 12: 43.08

Time List:
1. (52.83) F D' L2 U B2 D F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B' L F2 L' F R2 U' F2 R
2. 36.40 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U' B' R F2 R F2 U B2 L R'
3. 41.83 F' U L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U B L F2 U' B R2 B F' D
4. 42.21 R' D2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 B R U' B' U2 L U R D
5. 49.67 R' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B' R2 F' R' U' B2 F' L' D
6. (34.95) D2 F' U F2 D2 F R U B D2 L2 F2 B R2 F L2 D2 F' U'
7. 44.51 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R B2 D' R2 B' D U F' U' L
8. 43.93 B' D2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 D L2 F2 R D2 L B2 F R B2
9. 42.93 R L' B2 L2 B R' B2 U R B L2 B' U2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2
10. 42.56 R F B2 L' U F2 D' F2 D' L' D2 L2 U2 F' B' D2 R2 B R2 B' L2
11. 42.35 D' R' L2 D2 B D' L2 U B U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 R B2
12. 44.40 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 L' U L2 R2 D B' F R' U R'


Pretty good average for me, though


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys.
I'm thinking about starting a thread like this but with blindfolded solving. What are your thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 26, 2017)

Round: 3848
Race To Sub: 55
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 55.08*

1. 56.33
2. 57.09
3. 56.09
4. 50.57
5. 1:06.97
6. 53.58
7. 51.98
8. 53.34
9. 53.77
10. (1:19.02)
11. (45.69)
12. 51.12

Really nice average, and over half (7) were sub 55s.
Only 2 sup-1s; I'm okay with that.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, nice participation this week!

Results for *Round 3,848*

Race To Sub:
*55*
GenTheThief - 55.08 [0/3]

*40*
TCCuber - 49.15 [0/3]
CJK - 43.08 [0/3]

*35*
Torch - 37.71 [0/3]

*WC*
TheCoolMinxer - 36.31 [0/3]

No graduates this week.

*Round 3,849* will end on *Tuesday, March 7th*.

Scrambles:
1. D L' F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' U F2 L F'
2. L D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F L' B2 R' D B U2 B R
3. F' D2 R D2 U2 L R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D B' F2 L2 D' U L2 F' U
4. F D2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 U B2 L' R B' U' R D U F'
5. B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D F L F' R D U L F2
6. L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B F2 R2 D' F2 L' F' U' B' L' D' B2
7. R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 R B L2 U' L2 R D2 U' B2 U2
8. R U2 R B' D2 F R2 F2 L' B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2
9. R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 D U2 B' U B D F R2 U F' L D
10. L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 D L' R2 U R B' F2 L2 R2 U'
11. D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' R2 D F U R' U2 B' U' R2
12. B2 L D R U' R' B' D B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 D F2 R'

Good luck!


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 28, 2017)

Round: IDEK At This Point
Race To Sub: 40
Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-28
avg of 12: 43.03

Time List:
1. 41.41 D L' F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' U F2 L F' 
2. 41.93 L D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' F L' B2 R' D B U2 B R 
3. 40.61 F' D2 R D2 U2 L R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D B' F2 L2 D' U L2 F' U 
4. 42.09 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 U B2 L' R B' U' R D U F' 
5. 45.60 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D F L F' R D U L F2 
6. 44.96 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B F2 R2 D' F2 L' F' U' B' L' D' B2 
7. 47.42 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 R B L2 U' L2 R D2 U' B2 U2 
8. 44.72  R U2 R B' D2 F R2 F2 L' B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 
9. 37.99 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 D U2 B' U B D F R2 U F' L D 
10. (36.59) L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 D L' R2 U R B' F2 L2 R2 U' 
11. (49.86) D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' R2 D F U R' U2 B' U' R2 
12. 43.55 B2 L D R U' R' B' D B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 D F2 R'
Yay! I'm really happy with this. It's not a PB, but it's an "in comp PB." I think this is my first pure sub 50 ao12 but idk. I'm happy that I got 2 sub 40s in a row. They were my first "in comp" sub 40s. Btw Raymond I'm slowly switching to U-style. 
Hopefully I can get sub 43 by next week. That's a pretty big stretch since I average 45 and this was a good average for me but you never know.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2017)

Round: 3849
RTS: 55
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 58.35*

1. (1:14.38)
2. 52.78
3. 59.94
4. 52.04
5. (46.42)
6. 1:00.88
7. 47.30
8. 1:05.49
9. 1:00.70
10. 51.03
11. 1:09.43
12. 1:03.91

Bleergehhhhh
Bad first solve, good next couple; I knew the ZBLL 3/4 which is cool. Then more bleergehhhhh.
Still, a counting sub-50 is nice. Multiple 1:05+ solves are not.



GenTheThief said:


> *Round 3,849* will end on *Tuesday, March 7th*.





TCCuber said:


> Round: IDEK At This Point


We're on round 3,849 right now.
When I revived the thread, I thought it would be funny to start with an obscenely high round number.
Anyway, Entire TV did 6 rounds before he stopped running the thread, due to lack of interest. I picked up on round 7, which I labeled as 3,841. As stated before, we have made it to 3,849, which also happens to be the 15th round in this thread.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 8, 2017)

Results from *Round 3,849*

Race To Sub:
55
GenTheThief - 58.35 [0/3]

40
TCCuber - 43.03 [0/3]

No graduates and a small turn out.

*Round 3850* will end on *Tuesday, March [21st]*.

Scrambles:
1. B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 R' B' D F' L R
2. F' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B D' B' L R F' D2 B D R' U
3. U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B R2 B L2 R U' L' B L' F2 U' F' U' L
4. R U L2 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 U F2 B D B L F2 U' R D B
5. F' L D' R F' U' F' R' F U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 B R2 L'
6. U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 D' B' F' L D' B2 D' U2 R2
7. B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 B D2 U2 R' D2 L R2 U F R U2 R
8. R U2 L' B' L' B D' F' B' R' U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2
9. U' F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' L' B2 U' B U2 L2 R B2 D'
10. D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' R2 B2 U B D2 F R' D F U2 R B
11. U' B L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 D F D L D2 B' D F D2
12. F' L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B F D U B R2 D F' L D F2 L2

Good luck!

E: Due to no participation this week, this round has been extended one week until at least two people have competed.


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 16, 2017)

Is this still happening? Here are my times, anyway:

Round: 3850
Race to sub 2:00
Cube: Weilong GTS-M
Method: CFOP (and I tried ZZ on one solve)
*Average of 12: 2:19.74*

(4:56.90), 2:44.51, 2:57.54, 1:57.98, 2:38.71, 2:17.27, (1:50.98), 1:55.31, 2:20.32, 2:16.11, 2:04.67, 2:04.91 = *2:19.74*


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 16, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Is this still happening? Here are my times, anyway:
> 
> Round: 3850
> Race to sub 2:00
> ...


Yay! Someone is back! A few days ago I got back into feet and was thinking about continuing this! Thanks for joining this. I guess I'll continue it with the same rules and a new round will start every Tuesday. I now average barely sub 1 because I haven't been doing feet lately and I've been switching to U-style (Watch out, Raymond!) I guess I'll do my average now.

Round: 3850
Race To Sub 1:00
Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Method: CFOP
Average Of 12: 53.20
I'm really surprised about this average. I had a 34 single but it had a LL skip smh.

I have a guide for achieving sub 1 so if you want to know some tips to get faster, I recommend checking it out!


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

This thread has been on and off and I think a fresh start would be good. I will do a new round every Friday and the rules are the same. You can change your goal if you want. Make sure to PM me if I don't start a round. Here's an example of a format of what your posts for your averages should be like:

Round: 19
Cube: MoYu TangLong
Race To Sub 2:00
Method: CFOP

Just put your average and scramble in the same post right after that. I hope that I can keep this going and if I'm forgetting something about this, please tell me because if there's anyway this thread can improve, that would be great!

Ok, so here are the scrambles for round 1:

Round: 1
Ends: April 28, 2017

Scrambles:
1. R2 L B R U2 R2 F' D B L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' 
2. R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R B2 L D2 B R2 U' B D L2 B' L U' R 
3. B2 L2 D L2 D U B2 U F2 L2 U' B U2 L' B' D' R' U' R2 D2 
4. L R D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F' R' D2 F R' B2 U L2 U2 B 
5. B F2 R2 B L2 R2 F L2 R2 F U R' D L2 U2 L2 B' L2 R F' 
6. R' F2 L' B2 L D2 B2 L R' B2 D2 B' R U L' F U2 F2 R' D L' 
7. B2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 B' L2 R D L' U2 L U F' L D' U' 
8. R L F' D' R U D' F D L F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 
9. F R2 D F B' U' B2 L2 D F D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 
10. U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 R2 U B' U F' L' B' R D2 R2 B R 
11. L B2 L D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R D' L F2 R' D2 R B R' U F2 
12. L B2 L B2 U2 L F2 L B2 L' B2 F' D L2 D' B R U' F' L F' 

Good luck to everyone and I hope to keep this going!


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

Round: 1
Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Race To Sub 35
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-21
avg of 12: 39.47

Time List:
1. 39.75 R2 L B R U2 R2 F' D B L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R'
2. 37.22 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R B2 L D2 B R2 U' B D L2 B' L U' R
3. 41.93 B2 L2 D L2 D U B2 U F2 L2 U' B U2 L' B' D' R' U' R2 D2
4. 39.37 L R D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F' R' D2 F R' B2 U L2 U2 B
5. 37.90 B F2 R2 B L2 R2 F L2 R2 F U R' D L2 U2 L2 B' L2 R F'
6. 32.83 R' F2 L' B2 L D2 B2 L R' B2 D2 B' R U L' F U2 F2 R' D L'
7. 44.29 B2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 B' L2 R D L' U2 L U F' L D' U'
8. 45.04 R L F' D' R U D' F D L F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F L2 D2
9. 39.59 F R2 D F B' U' B2 L2 D F D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2
10. (49.01) U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 R2 U B' U F' L' B' R D2 R2 B R
11. (32.59) L B2 L D2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R D' L F2 R' D2 R B R' U F2
12. 36.79 L B2 L B2 U2 L F2 L B2 L' B2 F' D L2 D' B R U' F' L F'

I'm pretty happy about this. I globally average 42 and my PB average of 12 is 36.46. I still have a while to go before I can get sub 35 but I feel it coming. I'm pretty happy that this had a counting 32 but the counting 44 and 45 were terrible.

Good luck to everyone else with their averages!

P.S. Watch out, Raymond!


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 21, 2017)

OK, I'm thinking of going for Sub 1:45 (WC qualification time). Here are my times for Round 1:

1:53.52, 2:28.90, 1:55.50, 2:37.19, 1:49.50, 2:01.74, 2:03.96, (1:30.49), 2:01.49, (2:22.73), 1:39.35, 1:34.45 = 1:59.09

CFOP with a magnetic cube; I forget exactly which kind it is. I use white and yellow cross, and for feet I use full PLL apart from G-Perms and a random smattering of OLLs.


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Round: 1
Cube: QiYi Big Sail M
Race to Sub 55
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 1:02.09

Bad. I haven't practiced feet for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 23, 2017)

thought I'd join again (and leave after like two weeks ) 

Round: dunno
Cube: F2
Goal: WC podium (will probably mess up but whatever)

avg12: 35.42, avg5: 34.62, mo3: 33.39


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Round: dunno


It's round 1. Before I was running this thread, it was on and off so I decided that a fresh start would be good.


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

Results From Round 1
Race To Sub:
1:45
bubbagrub - 1:59.09 [0/3]
55
Elo13 - 1:02.09 [0/3]
36.66 (Most Recent 3rd Place WC Avg)
TheCoolMinxer - 35.42 [1/3]
35
TCCuber - 39.47 [0/3]
No graduates because the thread was restarted. Congratulations, though, to TheCoolMinxer for beating his goal! Good luck keeping that up and eventually graduating! Welcome Elo13 and bubbagrub to this thread!

Round: 2
Ends: May 5, 2017

Scrambles:
1. R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B D' L' R F2 D R' D U 
2. L' F' L2 F D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F2 D F' L D2 B2 L D 
3. D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 D' R2 F U2 B' L' R' U' B2 U2 
4. D B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F R F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R D' 
5. D2 B2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 D B' R' F2 D2 B U' B D L' 
6. B' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 D B' R U2 L2 B' L2 D F2 
7. D2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 F2 R2 F L D B2 D2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 
8. D2 B2 R2 F U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' R' U2 F2 L' B2 F U' B2 R F' 
9. B D' B U' R L U B' L' D R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' D2 R2 D2 
10. D2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 L' F D U2 R2 F D L R2 D2 
11. L' D B' U F U2 R F L' B R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 L2 B L 
12. B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 U B L2 R F' R2 B U L2 D2 

Good luck!


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 28, 2017)

Ah, Friday Night Feet Fun:

Round 2
Race to sub 1:45 with a Weilong GTS M:

2:16.58, 2:42.47, 1:52.99, 2:06.42, 1:56.14, 1:38.33, 1:54.29, 1:41.84, 2:06.80, 1:47.40, (1:33.79), (2:54.45) = *2:00.33

*


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 30, 2017)

Round: 2
Cube: QiYi Big Sail M
Race to Sub 55
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 59.11

1:02.99, 1:01.08, 58.69, 44.58, 58.67, 1:00.86, (37.64), 54.41, 1:09.86, (1:23.75), 1:05.98, 55.04

Ayy pb single and first sub-40. Pretty inconsistent average, I need to practice more.


----------



## bubbagrub (May 14, 2017)

No love for feet...? 

@TCCuber do you think you'll carry on with this...? Or should someone take over...?


----------



## TCCuber (May 14, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> No love for feet...?
> 
> @TCCuber do you think you'll carry on with this...? Or should someone take over...?


I still love feet 
My cube got bad and I ordered an F2 so I've been getting slower trying to get used to that which is why I haven't been posting. Someone can take over if they want and I probably won't be here for the next few weeks until I'm back to where I was.


----------



## bubbagrub (May 14, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> I still love feet
> My cube got bad and I ordered an F2 so I've been getting slower trying to get used to that which is why I haven't been posting. Someone can take over if they want and I probably won't be here for the next few weeks until I'm back to where I was.


Ah, cool. Fair enough. I'll take over for a bit then.


----------



## bubbagrub (May 14, 2017)

*Results From Round 2*
_Race To sub 1:45_
bubbagrub - 2:00.33 [0/3]

_Race to sub 55_
Elo13 - 59.11 [0/3]

No graduates this time.

*Round: 3*
Ends: May 21, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) F2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 F' U F' L' R' U' L R2 B' D B' 
2) F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' F' U' R' U2 F' R D2 F D' 
3) L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U' R B' D2 F2 U' B2 L B2 
4) L' B' U' R2 B2 L U' L' F' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' 
5) B2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' D' R B' U' B' L2 R U2 F' 
6) F' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U B F' R B' F' D' B2 
7) L D2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D2 B2 D2 B F2 U F2 U R' D2 L' B U 
8) F B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B R B' 
9) B R2 D2 F U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 L U' L2 D2 B R2 F L D F 
10) B D' F2 R U' D2 L' F2 B' R' U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B 
11) F2 R B2 R' D R2 U L' F' R F' R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 B R2 
12) D' F2 R2 F' R D B' D2 L' F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F'

Good luck!


----------



## bubbagrub (May 14, 2017)

Round 3
Race to sub 1:45 with a Weilong GTS M:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-14
avg of 12: 1:25.26

Time List:
1. 1:28.71 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' L' D F' R' B' U' L' B2 F2
2. 1:26.04 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 L' D' B2 U' F' R B D2 R U F
3. 1:32.07 U' B R U' B' L2 B L2 F L U L2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2
4. 1:37.70 B' R2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L B R' D B U2 R B' L
5. 1:19.14 B2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F R D R F2 R' D U B' F2
6. (1:11.31) U L2 D R2 D R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B' L D2 F' R' D B' U' L' R'
7. 1:14.64 R U R F U' L2 U R L' U' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B'
8. 1:26.22 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 D2 R2 F U2 L' R' B2 D2
9. 1:23.97 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 F U2 F U2 L B D B' R' F' R F' L U
10. 1:19.53 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B' R' U' L' U'
11. (1:45.77) R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B L D F U' B' D2 L D U' R'
12. 1:24.49 L' F' D2 L U R F B U L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 D

Yay! Practising works!  (And I finally figured out how to paste times from cstimer...)


----------



## bubbagrub (May 21, 2017)

*Results From Round 3*
_Race To sub 1:45_
bubbagrub - 1:25.26 [1/3]

No graduates this time. 

*Round: 4*
Ends: May 28, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) L2 F2 D F2 D U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L F R D' L U B2 F' D2 
2) B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 R B D' F2 L2 F2 R B R' B2 R' 
3) F B U' B2 R L U R F' R2 F2 R2 L D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L D2 
4) L U2 F R2 U2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D' L U2 F' U' R F2 L' R2 
5) U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L' B2 R' U2 F D R2 F' U 
6) B2 L' R' U2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B L' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F R' 
7) F2 R2 F D2 R2 F L2 B L2 F2 U' R' U R U2 B U' R D F2 
8) R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F' R D U2 L U2 L' R2 
9) L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 U' R2 L' U' R F2 D' L2 B F2 R 
10) D R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U B' U' L2 R' D U L2 U' B L 
11) B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B F U' L' B2 R D F R U 
12) R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 L' B' R2 U F L R' B' D B'

Good luck!


----------



## bubbagrub (May 21, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub 1:45 with a Weilong GTS M:

1:22.38, (1:03.58), 1:31.90, 1:30.33, 1:07.23, 1:20.41, 1:22.92, 1:28.89, 1:28.45, 1:18.39, (1:34.99), 1:30.89 = 1:24.18


----------



## bubbagrub (May 28, 2017)

Hmm... this is starting to feel a bit solipsistic...
*
Results From Round 4*
_Race To sub 1:45_
bubbagrub - 1:24.18 [2/3]

No graduates this time. 

*Round: 5*
Ends: June 4, 2017

*Scrambles:*

1) D R D2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 F' L D' F' U' B D B' R2 
2) F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 B' D' F' U F' R2 B' F' L D 
3) B F2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R D B D' U' R D2 B R 
4) D2 B F L2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' D R' B2 U2 B D' B U' F 
5) R' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F R' F' U2 F' R B R2 D' 
6) L' D L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D F2 R' B' R2 D B' L2 F' L' R 
7) R' U2 F U2 F D2 B U2 B R2 D2 R2 D L' R' U F D F D2 B 
8) R' F' U2 R' D R F2 U' R2 B' D B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 
9) D' R F B L' U' R F B L B2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 
10) U2 B' D' F2 U' L D2 B' D R' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R' 
11) R' B' R D L2 U' B L2 B2 R' F L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B 
12) U B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L2 R' D F U' L2 D2 R' B2 D2

Good luck!


----------



## bubbagrub (May 28, 2017)

Round 5
Race to sub 1:45 with a Weilong GTS M:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-28
avg of 12: 1:14.18

Time List:
1. 1:18.17
2. 1:03.73
3. 1:22.66 
4. 1:05.26
5. 1:07.63 
6. 1:13.74
7. (1:41.72) 
8. 1:13.37 
9. 1:19.10 
10. 1:15.32
11. 1:22.80 
12. (1:01.94)

This is great timing, as I have a competition next weekend in which my goal is to get a sub 1:45 average, and thereby qualify for Paris. This gives me some confidence I can do that, which would have seemed impossible a couple of months ago...


----------



## TCCuber (Jun 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Hmm... this is starting to feel a bit solipsistic...


Don't worry, I'm joining back!

Time to do my weekly average.
Round: 5
Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Race To Sub 37
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-1
avg of 12: 54.464

Time List:
1. (1:06.727) D R D2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 F' L D' F' U' B D B' R2 
2. 1:04.530 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 B' D' F' U F' R2 B' F' L D 
3. 47.384 B F2 L R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R D B D' U' R D2 B R 
4. 56.775 D2 B F L2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' D R' B2 U2 B D' B U' F 
5. 54.761 R' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F R' F' U2 F' R B R2 D' 
6. (45.143) L' D L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D F2 R' B' R2 D B' L2 F' L' R 
7. 1:00.063 R' U2 F U2 F D2 B U2 B R2 D2 R2 D L' R' U F D F D2 B 
8. 50.756 R' F' U2 R' D R F2 U' R2 B' D B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 
9. 51.061 D' R F B L' U' R F B L B2 R2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 
10. 57.025 U2 B' D' F2 U' L D2 B' D R' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R' 
11. 48.733 R' B' R D L2 U' B L2 B2 R' F L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B 
12. 53.547 U B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L2 R' D F U' L2 D2 R' B2 D2
Well that was um.....
bad.


----------



## Elo13 (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub 50
Cube: QiYi Big Sail M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 49.83

yay


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 4, 2017)

*Results From Round 5*
_Race To sub 1:45_
bubbagrub - 1:14.18 [3/3]

_Race To Sub 37_
TCCuber - 54.464 [0/3]

_Race to sub 50_
Elo13 - 49.83 [1/3]

bubbagrub has graduated and will be going for sub-1 next. (I also qualified for Worlds today with a 1:18 average. Yay!)

*Round: 6*
Ends: June 11, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B R2 U' L' F U2 L' U L2 R 
2) D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F U R2 B2 L2 B2 F D R F2 L 
3) R B U B' L' D2 L' U' L B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U 
4) L2 D2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B U' F' D R2 B' L D2 R' F L 
5) F2 D' F2 D R2 D U2 R2 F' U F' R F2 R' D' R' D B' 
6) D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 F U' R' D B L' U B U2 B 
7) D' R2 F' R L F B D F' B2 L' U2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L D 
8) D' R' D F2 L F' L2 U' L' B L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 
9) L B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 F D B' R2 U' L2 F' U F' U2 
10) R' L' F' U' R2 U D' F2 L U L2 D L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U' 
11) U R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B D' L' B' U' R' F D2 U' F 
12) U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 U F D' L2 R' D' B R2 U B D'

Good luck!


----------



## TCCuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Round: 6
Race To Sub 37
Cube: QiYi Big Sail
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-4
avg of 12: 42.921

Time List:
1. 47.747 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B R2 U' L' F U2 L' U L2 R 
2. 47.512 D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F U R2 B2 L2 B2 F D R F2 L 
3. 37.611 R B U B' L' D2 L' U' L B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U 
4. 39.700 L2 D2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B U' F' D R2 B' L D2 R' F L 
5. 35.964 F2 D' F2 D R2 D U2 R2 F' U F' R F2 R' D' R' D B' 
6. 47.363 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 F U' R' D B L' U B U2 B 
7. 46.311 D' R2 F' R L F B D F' B2 L' U2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L D 
8. 35.111 D' R' D F2 L F' L2 U' L' B L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 
9. 41.951 L B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 F D B' R2 U' L2 F' U F' U2 
10. (34.854) R' L' F' U' R2 U D' F2 L U L2 D L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U' 
11. 49.939 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B D' L' B' U' R' F D2 U' F 
12. (57.649) U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 U F D' L2 R' D' B R2 U B D'
Lmao that's a big jump in two days if you look at my round 5 average...


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 6; Weilong GTS M

Race to sub 1:00

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
avg of 12: 1:18.92

Time List:
1. 1:18.15
2. 1:09.98
3. 1:17.74
4. 1:09.63 
5. (1:02.93) 
6. 1:33.15 
7. 1:11.56 
8. 1:31.29 
9. 1:22.60 
10. 1:15.58 
11. 1:19.44 
12. (1:34.50)


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 8, 2017)

Round 6
sub-3:00
MF3RS

2:50.14, 3:51.85, DNF, 2:27.66, 4:08.37, 2:33.52, 2:31.61, 3:03.82, 7:33.53+, 5:42.29, 3:31.84, 3:05.52


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 11, 2017)

*Results From Round 6
*
_Race to sub 3:00
T1_M0 - 3:53 ish [0/3]

Race To sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:18.92 [0/3]
_
Race to sub 50_
Elo13 - 49.83 [1/3] (from last time)

_Race To Sub 37_
TCCuber - 42.921 [0/3]

No graduates this week.

*Round: 7*
Ends: June 18, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) R B' R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F D' U L' R2 B2 F' D U2 L' 
2) R2 F' L' F2 D R2 L F R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' B2 L2 D' 
3) L F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F2 U' R2 L' B L' R' U L2 D' R2 
4) U2 R' U2 R U2 L2 D2 L2 R' F2 U' R' F2 D B' U L R U F' 
5) F' L2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' R D U2 R F' L' B2 
6) B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B U R F' D' R D' B2 R2 B' D' 
7) B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F' L' R F' D2 B D F L' F' 
8) L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 U2 F R D' L' F2 U' F2 R2 D L' 
9) D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 D F R D R D U2 L' F' 
10) D' B L2 D2 B' R L' U F L F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 
11) L' B' U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F2 D B2 U F L2 D' B L B 
12) F B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D B2 L' D2 L B' F

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 11, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> *Results From Round 6
> *
> _Race to sub 3:00
> T1_M0 - 3:53 ish [0/3]_


Oh yeah, I forgot to count the average


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 11, 2017)

Round 7
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-11
avg of 12: 1:10.27

Time List:
1. (1:57.08) 
2. 1:12.34 
3. 1:11.94 
4. 1:16.16 
5. 1:13.27 
6. 1:08.06 
7. 1:10.97 
8. 1:14.23 
9. 1:08.95 
10. (59.99) 
11. 1:01.44 
12. 1:05.22 

One time sub-target... Quite a way to go...


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 12, 2017)

*r7
Race to sub 3:00
*
3:16.26, 2:48.77, 2:48.63, 2:43.68, 2:32.20, 2:09.42, DNF, 3:39.74, 2:48.81, DNF

Whoops


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 20, 2017)

*Results From Round 7*

_Race to sub 3:00
T1_M0 - DNF (looks like it would have been sub-3 without the 2 DNFs...) [0/3]

Race To sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:10.27 [0/3]
_
Race to sub 50_
Elo13 - 49.83 [1/3] (from 2 times ago)

No graduates this week.

*Round: 8*
Ends: June 25, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) D F U2 D F U F R L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 U' 
2) L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B U2 L' U' F R B' R2 D2 R2 
3) F' B2 D L2 D2 B' D' F U2 R U B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 
4) D2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L' U' R' B' F' U L' D2 L2 F 
5) L' U2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 B F' R2 L' B' F2 L' R2 U' R D 
6) R2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B D L2 D' L B2 D B' D' B2 
7) B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L' U' L2 R' B' L R2 F L2 R2 U' 
8) U F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B R D2 L' F2 U' B U' B2 
9) L' R2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 L' B2 R' F D R B2 F2 D 
10) U' D2 R' B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D F' R B' F' D2 L U L2 
11) R2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D' R' F2 R F2 R2 F L' D F' 
12) L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 R' F U' B L D2 F L U2

Good luck!


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 20, 2017)

Round 8
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-20
avg of 12: 1:19.46

Time List:
1. 1:08.06
2. 1:33.31 
3. (1:45.69)
4. 1:38.32 
5. 1:11.45
6. 1:07.81 
7. 1:17.21 
8. (1:03.89) 
9. 1:12.19
10. 1:11.63 
11. 1:23.61 
12. 1:30.92


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 25, 2017)

*Results From Round 8*

_Race To sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:19.46 [0/3]
_
Race to sub 50_
Elo13 - 49.83 [1/3] (from 3 times ago)

No graduates this week.

*Round: 9*
Ends: July 2, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) R' B' U' L F' B L' U2 F D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' 
2) R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F' R F2 R2 B' D2 L F' 
3) F R D2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 F' L B U R2 D' B' D' 
4) D' B R2 L2 F L' D B' D U2 L2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R 
5) D2 F D2 B D2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 L' R' F' R' U R2 D2 U' R' D' 
6) U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F' R U' L' D' F2 U B F' 
7) D2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F' R B D' R' D2 L B F' L U 
8) L D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L U' B' D2 L2 D L' U B' 
9) U F2 U' F' D R' U F L U F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 U2 D2 F 
10) D B L B D' L2 U D2 L B2 D R2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 
11) U' B2 R' L F L' U' D' R F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U 
12) F L' F2 R B' D F D2 F' D L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U L2

Good luck to the many people who enter!


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 26, 2017)

Round 9
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-26
avg of 12: 1:10.24

Time List:
1. 58.47
2. 1:16.46
3. 1:13.46
4. 1:05.62
5. 1:14.28 
6. 1:09.50 
7. 1:09.59 
8. 1:10.32 
9. 1:12.23 
10. (57.88) 
11. (1:18.44) 
12. 1:12.46 

Yay -- 2 sub-1s...


----------



## Elo13 (Jun 28, 2017)

Round: 9
Cube: QiYi Big Sail M
Race to Sub 50
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 51.31

Meh. Haven't practiced in ages.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 29, 2017)

r9
Race to sub *2:30
*
2:42.90, 2:18.03, 2:22.61, 2:34.70, 2:15.34, 2:11.23, 2:45.44, (3:29.00), (1:56.18 PB), 2:16.04, 2:28.34+, 2:50.81 *= 2:28.54
*
Looks promising


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 2, 2017)

*Results From Round 9*
_
Race to sub 2:30_
T1_M0 - 2:28.54 [1/3]

_Race To sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:10.24 [0/3]
_
Race to sub 50_
Elo13 - 51.31 [0/3]

No graduates this week. But nice to have some company... 

*Round: 10*
Ends: July 9, 2017

*Scrambles:*
1) U2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B' R2 F2 D B2 U' B R' 
2) R' U2 B' D' F' B2 U2 L2 D' L' F R2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 B' U2 L2 B' 
3) D2 R D F' U F' D2 R2 B' R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 
4) D' B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U F' D U2 F' L2 U B L' D F' 
5) R2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 B D B L' D2 B' U' B' D B2 
6) U R' F' B' L' U2 F' B D' B' R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 B2 
7) L' D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L' R2 D F' L B U' R' D2 F' L' D 
8) B' L2 D2 F2 U R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B U2 L2 D' L' D R B' R' 
9) R2 L2 B' L B R' D R' U F D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D L2 
10) R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 B' U L' B D' U F' L R B2 D 
11) F2 D R' B' R' B L2 B U F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 
12) R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' D F' L D2 F' L U' R2

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 7, 2017)

Round 10
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-7
avg of 12: 1:14.87

Time List:
1. 1:25.90 
2. 1:18.10
3. 1:07.45
4. (1:01.81)
5. 1:09.69 
6. 1:06.09 
7. (1:47.85) 
8. 1:05.85 
9. 1:17.69
10. 1:21.98 
11. 1:26.54
12. 1:09.36


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

Round: 10
RTS: 45
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 48.75*

1. 48.02
2. 50.07
3. 43.39
4. 56.31
5. 38.86
6. 50.61
7. 57.06
8. (1:00.06)
9. 47.60
10. 47.95
11. (38.20)
12. 47.64

Counting 38 nice!
I just got back into feet, but apparently, the break made me drop 10 seconds :confused:.


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 9, 2017)

*Results From Round 10*
_
Race to sub 2:30_
T1_M0 - 2:28.54 [1/3] (from two weeks ago)

_Race to sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:14.87 [0/3]
_
Race to sub 45_
GenTheThief - 48.75 [0/3]

No graduates this week. 

*Round: 11*
Ends: July 16, 2017
1) U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 B R2 L D' L2 B U L' D B' F R 
2) F2 U R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R F2 R' D F' U' R' U' F2 
3) U' F' U2 B R2 U2 R' D L U L' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 
4) L2 B2 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D2 R U' F2 L B' R2 
5) B R B L2 F D2 R2 F' R' L2 F2 U' F2 U' D' F2 L2 U 
6) L2 B R' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' B U2 F2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 
7) F' B2 R2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R F U L2 D L2 D2 
8) D2 F2 B R L U F' B' L U' B U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 B' L2 F' 
9) R F U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 L' D2 R' B U' F L B L' 
10) R' D2 F R2 U2 F R2 B U2 L2 R2 U R' F U2 B' R B2 F' D' 
11) D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R F D' R' B D L U2 F U' 
12) U' B2 R D2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D' L R' F L' D' U'

Good luck everybody!


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 9, 2017)

Round 11
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-9
avg of 12: 1:12.84

Time List:
1. 1:24.97 
2. 1:06.87 
3. 1:13.98 
4. 1:09.61 
5. 1:15.51 
6. 1:11.23
7. 59.83 
8. (57.58) 
9. (1:51.56) 
10. 1:33.94 
11. 1:11.06 
12. 1:01.33


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 11, 2017)

R11
Race to sub-2:30
MF3RS

2:21.54, 2:07.78, 2:13.20, 2:24.69, (4:08.54), 2:11.48, 2:41.94, 2:52.67, 1:59.50, 2:55.40, 1:55.73, (1:35.64 PB) = *2:22.39
*
Oh nice, sub-2s start appearing


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 29, 2017)

Round 11
To sub-2:00
Ao12: 2:29.64
2:43.79, 2:13.59, 2:22.44, 3:24.62, 2:34.99, 2:07.79, 2:14.78, 2:04.95, (4:49.56), 3:06.65, (2:00.26), 2:02.80


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 29, 2017)

@bubbagrub new round soon?


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry -- Worlds got in the way... 

*Results From Round 11*
_
Race to sub 2:30_
T1_M0 - 2:22.39 [2/3] 

_Race to sub 2:00_
OneWheel - 2:29.64 [0/3]

_Race to sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:12.84 [0/3]

No graduates this week. 

*Round: 12*
Ends: August 6th, 2017

1) U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L' D' F' D2 F' R F2 D' F' R2 
2) L2 B R' U L F2 R D' F B' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 
3) B D' L' B' L D2 L2 D F R' B2 L2 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' 
4) B U2 R B' D2 L2 D B' R D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 R 
5) R' U R2 L' U D' F' U' L U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U 
6) B L D R2 U2 F U L R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U D2 L 
7) U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L' F2 U B L' D' B' R' F D2 
8) B' L F2 L2 U F B R2 D R' B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 
9) U2 B2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 B' R' F' L B2 D' F' U2 B2 
10) B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L F2 L' D F2 D B' L U R' B2 L2 B' 
11) F R U' R U' L2 U F' B U R B2 R' B2 D2 R L2 B2 D2 R 
12) B2 D2 L' D2 L F2 L' U2 R D2 R D' U F' U L B2 D' R D2

Good luck one and all!


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 30, 2017)

Round 12
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-30
avg of 12: 1:17.98

Time List:
1. (1:06.54) 
2. 1:26.34 
3. 1:21.50 
4. 1:13.56 
5. 1:15.81 
6. 1:09.89 
7. 1:12.50 
8. 1:18.89 
9. 1:19.94 
10. (1:34.36) 
11. 1:29.78 
12. 1:11.59


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 4, 2017)

R12
MF3RS, CFOP
Race to sub-2:30


2:08.48+, 1:53.99+, 2:26.06, 2:01.06, (DNF), 2:18.46, 1:58.74, 2:19.91, 2:28.29, (1:34.39 PB), 2:38.28, 2:18.14 = 2:15.14 (3/3)

Almost pure sub-2:30


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 5, 2017)

Round 12
Big Sail M
CFOP
to sub-2:00
Ao12: 2:01.72
2:04.82, 1:42.42, (1:41.83), 2:03.95, 1:57.38, 2:03.75, 2:00.08+, 2:19.86, (2:45.24), 1:47.01, 2:03.98, 2:13.91


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 6, 2017)

*Results From Round 12*
_
Race to sub 2:30_
T1_M0 - 2:15.14 [3/3] 

_Race to sub 2:00_
OneWheel - 2:01.72 [0/3]

_Race to sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:17.98 [0/3]

This week, T1_M0 graduates. Congratulations!  What will you go for next...?

*Round: 13*
Ends: August 13th, 2017
1) L' U2 F D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 B' L2 R F' U B2 R B D' F 
2) F' R2 B L2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R F' L' F2 D R2 U L D2 F 
3) U R' F L2 U F R' B R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 
4) B' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 F D2 R' D F2 L2 F' L' B' F L D' 
5) R2 B U D2 R2 D L B' U' F2 U2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 
6) D2 B2 R' F2 L2 R B2 L' D2 B2 D R D' B U' F' D2 L B R 
7) L' F2 U2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 
8) R' B' L' U F' B R D' R U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 
9) F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B' R2 F D' L' F D U B D' U' B R' 
10) D' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 R D' L' B D R2 D' L' D' 
11) L D L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 R B' F' R' D' U2 F' R2 U' 
12) L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 D' B R F R' D' B2 L2 U' L' D'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 6, 2017)

Round 13
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-6
avg of 12: 1:11.14

Time List:
1. 1:11.65 
2. 1:03.16 
3. 1:07.35 
4. 1:14.32 
5. 1:10.21 
6. 1:15.22 
7. (1:00.47) 
8. 1:13.76 
9. (1:17.45) 
10. 1:11.17 
11. 1:12.24 
12. 1:12.28


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 8, 2017)

R13
Race to sub-2

(2:42.87), 2:06.39+, 1:51.69, 1:53.65, 2:03.83+, 1:53.37, 2:32.51, 1:55.64+, 2:09.26+, 2:01.26+, 2:26.68, 2:05.41 = 2:06.80


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 14, 2017)

*Results From Round 13*
_
Race to sub 2:00_
T1_M0 - 2:06.80 [0/3] 

_Race to sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:11.14 [0/3]

*Round: 14*
Ends: August 20th, 2017

1) B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F' D2 B' R' D2 
2) L2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' D2 B L U' L B D' R' 
3) B' R F U' B' U' R U2 R' B R2 F2 L' U2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 R2 
4) B L F2 L' U2 L U2 R' D2 L B2 U B' U2 F' R' F2 U R2 U2 
5) R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' R U R D L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 R' 
6) L B U' F R2 U' L2 F' D' U2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 L 
7) F2 R2 U2 F' U2 D' L' F' U' F' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 U' 
8) B R2 F D2 F L2 D2 B' U2 L B' D' L' R D' F' R2 B' L 
9) U B' D2 B' L' B2 R D' F U' L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 
10) F2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B L2 U R B R' D' F L' R2 D' U 
11) L D F B2 U2 B R' U L U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D 
12) R' L2 U' L B2 L' B R' D2 L F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' D2 F2 U' L2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 14
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 1:09.78

Time List:
1. (1:45.03) 
2. 1:06.36 
3. 1:29.44
4. 1:17.88 
5. 1:01.45 
6. (55.78) 
7. 1:10.00 
8. 58.87 
9. 1:20.10 
10. 55.94 
11. 1:15.19 
12. 1:02.51 

Apart from the first and third solves where I messed up the same OLL, that was pretty pleasing...


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 19, 2017)

r14

3:34.01, 1:54.32, 1:44.49, 2:18.82, 1:38.07+, (1:28.62 PB), 2:21.11, 2:58.17, 1:50.99, 1:44.73, 216.56, (DNF) = 2:14.13

Soooo inconsistent


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 20, 2017)

*Results From Round 14*
_
Race to sub 2:00_
T1_M0 - 2:14.13 [0/3] 

_Race to sub 1:00_
bubbagrub - 1:09.78 [0/3]

*Round: 15*
Ends: August 27th, 2017
1) F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R' F2 D B2 F' U2 L F U F 
2) F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 B L B L B' U2 R' U' B' 
3) R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' F R2 F U2 L' U' L U' 
4) U2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U' F' D2 
5) D' B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 F L' B2 R' U' F2 D2 B' L2 U' 
6) R' F' U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U' F D R F R D2 U' F2 
7) D' R F2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 F2 R2 F R D' R2 B2 L' F2 
8) U' L' B2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D2 F' D R2 D' R2 F' D 
9) D B R' U L U' D' L' B U' F2 U F2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 B' 
10) U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L' U2 F' U F2 D2 B' U' R B' 
11) B2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R2 F2 U B' L' B L2 F' D' U R' B' 
12) U2 L' U' F2 D L D2 F2 B' U R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 B2 U2 L'

Very good luck to the many, many entrants!


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 20, 2017)

Round 15
Race to sub 1:00
Magnetic Weilong GTS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-20
avg of 12: 1:12.64

Time List:
1. (1:38.91) 
2. 1:07.36 
3. 1:07.61 
4. 1:06.91 
5. (1:00.97) 
6. 1:11.59 
7. 1:11.95 
8. 1:03.86 
9. 1:07.02 
10. 1:31.26 
11. 1:24.49 
12. 1:14.32


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll finish the rest later, but this is a start. Times are bad (and DNF/+2) because I'm switching to ZZ and haven't come close to mastering EOLine.
(DNF(2:10.68)), 3:18.10+, 2:45.36, 4:38.58


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 24, 2017)

Round: 14
RTS: 50
Cube: GAN 356s v2
Method: ZZ
*Average: 52.61*

1) 53.89
2) (37.99)
3) 52.10
4) 48.92
5) 46.30
6) (59.94)
7) 51.45
8) 44.96
9) 56.51
10) 57.03
11) 59.48
12) 55.45

eh
I've a comp in three and a half weeks and it's got Feet! Hopefully I can get a sub-45 mean.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 25, 2017)

r14
race to sub-2
mf3rs

1:32.16, 1:43.66, 1:09.43, 1:40.02+, 1:03.25, 1:40.25, 1:37.01, 1:32.05+, 1:49.58, 1:36.57, 1:33.74, 1:22.89 = 1:32.72

I think I'm starting to be sub-2 xD

But seriously, what happened with my feet solves. I got some kind of an super ultra boost and smashed all my pbs by tens of seconds. (my pb single before today was 1:28 and pb ao12 1:59.97!).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

Is there anyone that is still interested in this thread. I have been getting back into 3x3 feet, and I will be more then happy to post scrambles and keep this thread happy if anyone has interest. Please let me know, and I will plan accordingly. Thanks


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 1, 2018)

Like the other threads, I'm pretty busy this time of year, but after megaminx, 5x5, and 6x6, at the moment feet is the event I'm most interested in improving at. Can't guarantee I'll compete on a regular basis, but I'd like to.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

Well seeing as this thread has been dead for a while, I will try to revive it by posting new scrambles every week starting today. Enjoy!

Round 16
1. B2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 U' L' R D F U' B F R' F'
2. U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 L' D2 L' F U' B D' L2 B2 F'
3. L D2 B D2 B' D2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B' D' L D2 R F R D2 R D2
4. L F' D R2 U2 F' L D B U' F R2 B' R2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2
5. F2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 R U' F D2 B F2 U2 L2 U2 R'
6. F R2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F L' F U2 L U2 R2 D' R' F L2
7. R2 L2 F' D L U' F2 B2 L U' F2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 B
8. U' B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L U2 F U' F' D' F
9. U2 L' U' L2 B2 U2 D' B R D2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R B2 R' U
10. B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 U B2 U R' F' D' U2
11. F' L2 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 B2 D L2 D2 R' U2 L' B' D' U F2 D' F'
12. U R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L' R' B D' R2 B D'


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for starting this up again!

Race to sub 1:00 (on carpet)
Cube is a GTS2M
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-1
avg of 12: 57.03

Time List:
1. 56.03
2. 52.68 
3. 1:01.80 
4. 53.01 
5. 51.78 
6. 59.56 
7. 1:01.59 
8. 1:02.10 
9. (50.47) 
10. 59.33 
11. 52.41 
12. (1:04.88)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 16
Race to sub 3:30
avg of 12: 3:24.33 1/3

Time List:
1. (3:54.64) 
2. 3:32.01 
3. 3:22.63 
4. 3:27.85 
5. 3:32.13 
6. 3:12.41 
7. (2:58.61) 
8. 3:42.63 
9. 3:22.60 
10. 3:35.91 
11. 3:05.64 
12. 3:09.52


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 16 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit?usp=sharing
Race to sub 1:00
@bubbagrub Ao12: 57.03 1/3 Well done

Race to sub 3:30
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 3:24.33 1/3

Round 17 scrambles:
1. L2 B L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B F D F' D' F2 U R2 F' L F R
2. D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' U2 L R2 D2 B2 F' D F2 D' B' F' R' U' R2
3. L2 D R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F' R D2 R2 D2 U F D2 U'
4. B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L B D2 R' U R2 D B2 L' B2
5. F2 R B2 L' D' B R' L U B2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 D2 R2
6. F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 L' F' U2 R2 D' R' B' U' R U'
7. B2 R2 F U' F2 D' L' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 D2
8. D2 R2 B' U' L D' R B U2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 F
9. L2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' L' D' R' B' L' U' F2
10. B' R2 U' F R' B2 D' L' U D R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 F'
11. R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 L' D' F L' B R2 U F' U'
12. B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 L' B L U R2 U' R' D L U F'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 3:30
avg of 12: 2:04.50 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:53.31 
2. 2:18.79 
3. (2:21.99) 
4. 2:07.37 
5. 1:55.70 
6. (1:15.61) PLL Skip with 3 really easy F2L's. 
7. 2:10.91 
8. 2:08.45 
9. 2:01.54 
10. 1:57.93 
11. 1:59.20 
12. 2:11.75


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 17 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0
Race to sub 3:30
@cubeshepherd Ao12 2:04.50 2/3

Round 18 scrambles:
1. U D2 L' B' U2 R L2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B'
2. F2 U2 F L' D2 B' U' F' U2 L B2 R B2 D2 L D2 F2
3. D2 B' U2 D B' L' F2 U' L' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B2 U
4. U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 F L2 D R' B' F' U B L2 R2
5. B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B' F' L' F' R2 U2 L' D B'
6. U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' L U B D L2 U' F L' F' D
7. L2 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D U' L2 U2 B' U R2 F' U' R2 B' U' R'
8. F' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F D2 B R2 B R' D2 L U' R' F2 L' F' R2 D
9. F' L R2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R F U L' D2 B2 L D F L
10. D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B R' D' L B' R' U' R B2 R'
11. L2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 U F2 L' U' B L F U' B F'
12. U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F' L' D R' B' D' R' D2 U' R

Good Luck to anyone that competes this week. Round 18 ends on (March 23, 2018).


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 19, 2018)

Race to sub 40
ao12- 41.181
41.142, (55.428), 36.672, (31.957), 48.089, 40.077, 48.129, 39.857, 39.684, 42.659, 43.244, 38.592


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 19, 2018)

Round 18
Sub 3:30
avg of 12: 1:45.65 3/3

Time List:
1. 1:37.58 
2. 1:46.90 
3. 1:38.84 
4. (1:09.92) 
5. 1:46.00 
6. 1:40.38 
7. 1:57.04 
8. (2:02.52) 
9. 1:39.95 
10. 1:47.03 
11. 1:55.82 
12. 1:46.92

Time to really lower my goals for next week. And in case anyone is wondering why my goal is currently at sub 3:30, it is because three week ago when I restarted this thread, I had not done very many feet solves in the past, and since I stated this thread again I have practiced a lot done of solves, and my time have dropped by a lot.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 18 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 3:30
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:45.65 3/3 Time to go for something like sub 1:30 for next week.

Race to sub 40
@DhruvA Ao12: 41.18 So close to getting your goal. Hopefully this week is better for you.

Round 19 scrambles:
1. B2 D R2 D' U R2 F2 U2 B2 R D' R' D' U B' U2 L U' L
2. F' R F' D' F2 R' L' B' L U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B
3. R2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B R' U L2 D2 B' D' L' B2 R' D
4. B U D2 B' U D L U' D2 R' U2 B2 L F2 R U2 L' F2 L F
5. U2 B D' F' D2 F' D' L' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D B2 L2
6. R' B U2 R2 L D' B' U R' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D F2 R2
7. R2 B U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B R2 F R B U2 B' U L' F' U2 L D
8. D L' B2 U R U' L2 F R F2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U2 B D2 F'
9. B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F' U2 L B2 U' R B F' D2 B' U2
10. F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D' R' D R2 U2 L B' U' F
11. R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 U L' U B' F' D F2 L' B2 U2 L2 F'
12. R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L U' L F L B2 D' U B2 D

Round 19 will end on (March 30th). Good luck to one and all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 19
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:16.72 0/3

Time List:
1. 1:26.98 
2. 1:08.05 
3. 1:32.83 
4. 1:08.36 
5. (59.25) 
6. 1:25.75 
7. 1:03.33 
8. 1:12.58 
9. 1:23.45 
10. 1:15.76 
11. 1:10.08 
12. (1:35.13)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 3, 2018)

So sorry for the delay in posting new scrambles for this week. Since it is already mid way through the week I will post this weeks scrambles, but if you do not get to it until after Friday then I will still add them in, due to the fact that I posted new scrambles late.
Round 19 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:15
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:16.72 0/3

Round 20 Scrambles:
1. B2 D2 B' R2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' F2 L B R2 U2 L2 U F' D' R' U'
2. R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R F' L B U' L' B' R2 B2 D'
3. B2 U2 R B L' F L2 U' R B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2
4. B' L D2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B' F' L B2 U' R2 D B' F
5. B D F R2 L' B2 D' F L' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 L D'
6. L' U' B' L U2 R B' U L' R2 D2 F U2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2
7. D B2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 L' U F2 U L B' D' B' L'
8. D B L2 B2 D2 L2 B' F' R2 U2 F' U2 L' U2 F D' R D R2 F U
9. D' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R' B2 U L' D' F' U2
10. U F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 U F' D U' L U' R D2 F2 L'
11. F U' B' D2 F L2 F D B' U2 L U2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R F2 B2
12. R U' R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L U' F R U2 B' R2 U' B U

Round 20 is expected to end on (April 6).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 3, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:07.82 1/3 To many counting 1:08+ solves. Hopefully by next week I can remain under 1:10 on all solves

Time List:
1. (1:18.62) 
2. 1:04.48 
3. 1:16.17 
4. 1:09.94 
5. (45.65) 
6. 1:04.86 
7. 1:12.76 
8. 1:09.32 
9. 57.93 
10. 1:02.94 
11. 1:12.55 
12. 1:07.24


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh cool, this is still active.
Hopefully, I'll get an average in tomorrow.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 5, 2018)

Round: 20 
Race To Sub: 45
Cube: GAN 356 Air
Method: ZZ/-a
Average: 47.25

42.32, 49.65, 56.73, *40.61, 41.98, 49.55, 44.98, (37.15)*, 47.30, (1:00.45), 46.69, 52.73

pretty decent. nice singles and a *42.52 ao5*

I need to work on consistency
and my Feet ZBLLs


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 20 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:15
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:07.82 1/3

Race to sub 45
@GenTheThief Ao12: 47.25 0/3 Although you did not get the sub 45 goal, you still did great on your single and Ao5.

Round 21 scrambles:
1. F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R D2 U2 R' D' B2 R' F L2 U
2. D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' R' U' F' L D' B2 L' U B' U
3. R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L' R D' L B' F U L'
4. D U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 U' B U' L F' R2 F D2 U L2 F
5. F R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' F' D2 L' D' L2 U' B R D2
6. U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L B' D' F U2 B' D U2
7. F' D' F D F' U' L' D' R L2 B U2 F R2 L2 B L2 B R2 B
8. U' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B U B U2 F L' F2
9. U R2 F2 D2 F U2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L D' L' D U' B2 F
10. U R2 U R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 B D F' L' B2 U' L2 R D R2
11. U' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 F2 U' L D F' U2 F' U2 R D2
12. U F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B U' F' L2 U2 B2 R F' D'

Round 21 will end on (April 13).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 14, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:05.11 2/3 The start of the average was not that great, but it got better near the end.

Time List:
1. 1:07.61
2. 1:13.02 
3. (1:24.39)
4. 1:02.91 
5. 1:09.98 
6. 1:12.33 
7. 1:14.62 
8. 1:09.90 
9. 54.43 
10. 59.46 
11. (42.98) 
12. 46.88


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 21 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:15
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:05.11 2/3

Round 22 scrambles:
1. B F R2 D2 B U2 L2 F' D2 L2 U R U2 B R' D' L' F' R2
2. U' F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 L' F2 U R2 U' L2 B' L U2
3. F' R' D R2 L' U2 F' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L D2 L'
4. D' R2 B L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F R2 D2 U' L U B D' R2 F2 L2
5. L' U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 B U R B D R B R B2
6. U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B D L' B R B' R2 D' F
7. F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 L U' B R' D U2 F' U' L'
8. F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L' R' D' F' R2 F' D2 U' F R2
9. D L2 R2 B R2 U2 F L2 R2 B R2 D' L2 U L F R2 D' U'
10. U F' D' L' D' F2 U' F2 R' L2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2
11. D2 F D2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L D B2 U R' D2 L2 U' L' D2
12. L D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B L' R D' F2 L D2 F' U'

Round 22 will end on (April 20). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:01.54 3/3 Time to move on to sub 1:00. Also, these last few weeks have been sub SR.

Time List:
1. 55.55
2. 1:05.61 
3. 1:03.53 
4. 55.76 
5. (1:12.46) 
6. 1:05.74 
7. (39.76) 
8. 1:08.31
9. 1:04.86 
10. 57.07
11. 1:00.72 
12. 58.28


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 22 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:15
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:01.54 3/3 Time to move on to sub 1:05 or 1:00

Round 23 scrambles:
1. U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 L D L' D U2 L B'
2. F' R2 U2 B' D' F2 L D R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 D2
3. R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B' R U' F R' B' U B L B
4. F L2 F2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 D L B2 F L F' L B2 U'
5. D2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 L' U F' D2 L2 B2 U' F R' F2
6. L2 B U2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B L2 R U' L D R U' R2 B2 L B'
7. U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 L' F2 D U F L' D' U2 R' F
8. F2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L' F D' R D' B' L D F' U
9. D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 R F' L D' L R2 D B' R' D2 F2
10. D2 F' B L' D2 B R2 F2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 F'
11. L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F L D' U B U F' L' B' U2
12.L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R' U L D U' B D R2 F' R


Round 23 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 23
Sub 1:00
avg of 12: 57.18 1/3

Time List:
1. 47.84
2. 59.02 
3. 1:02.00
4. 57.72 
5. 51.81 
6. (1:11.75)
7. 1:00.64 
8. 56.83 
9. 58.14 
10. (42.82) 
11. 1:01.73 
12. 56.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 23 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:00
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 57.18 1/3 

Round 24 scrambles:
1. B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L B' R' D' R F U' F' R'
2. L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R D L F' D2 F2 L' U' L F
3. B R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' F' L2 B D2 U L B2 R U' F L U B D'
4. B D F2 R' F2 R F U' L F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2
5. L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F' R D2 F' R2 F2 L' D' U' B
6. L D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' U F L D B D2 U'
7. D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B U2 B R F U' R2 D' U L B L' B
8. R' B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L D2 F' D2 R D2 U' L2 B2
9. R' U2 L B' R' U B R2 D R L2 F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' U2 R D2
10. F2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L' B D2 U B' U' R U F L2
11. U L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B L B U F2 R D F L2 R2 U'
12. U' L D' F' R' U L' B D R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2


Round 24 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2018)

Round 24
To sub-2:00
Ao12: 2:01.36 (0/3)
1:48.24, 1:40.95, (3:14.71), 2:09.09, 2:00.24, 1:52.88, 1:47.71, 2:48.83, 2:21.75, (1:27.34), 2:01.18, 1:42.74
Uff da. So close.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 24 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

@One Wheel Ao12: 2:01.36 0/3 So close and I hope that this week is better for you. Also, great job on being the only one to compete

Round 25 scrambles:
1. B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R U B L' B' D2 B L F' L2
2. B U2 D' B2 U F L2 D2 B' D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R F2 R2 L'
3. D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R D' B' L2 U L' B2 D2 F'
4. U2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' L D' U2 F2 R2 B R U
5. R2 F R' U2 B' U R' D' B L' B U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 L2
6. R' F U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 L' D' L2 B' L2 D' R' D' F'
7. F2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F U' B2 U2 L R' D' B' U2 F
8. L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' L' F2 L2 B' U2 L' U R U
9. F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B D' B2 F' U L U2 B' U2 B
10. U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B R' B D' L' F2 R L B2 D2 B2 R U2
11. U' F2 U L2 D B2 D2 R2 L' F L' R' D' R' U' L U
12. F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L' D F' U' L2 U B2 L' B D


Round 25 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 1:00
avg of 12: 59.38 2/3 Barely.

Time List:
1. 1:03.14
2. 56.52
3. 59.01 
4. 1:01.73 
5. (1:21.82)
6. (47.25) 
7. 51.06
8. 1:06.41 
9. 52.62 
10. 58.14 
11. 1:04.41 
12. 1:00.72


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 25 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:00:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 59.38 2/3

Round 26 scrambles:
1. F R2 B' U R U' R2 F' R' B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2
2. R U2 D2 L F' R' D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 B' D2 B' L2 U
3. L' U L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' B2 F' R2 U L2 B2 F R
4. F' D' F' R' D' L2 D L U R F2 R' B2 R D2 L U2 R B2 R' B
5. R2 B' U2 L' U F B D L B' U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2
6. B D2 L' F' B' L U' B2 R F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F
7. R' D2 B' L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U' R' F2 R' D F2 L2 F'
8. R2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 B' U' L U' R' U F' D' B R2
9. U' R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U' L2 F U R' B' U' L2 D L R D' F'
10. F' R2 U2 L2 B R2 F D2 F L U2 B' D2 F2 U L2 U' L'
11. D' R2 L2 B R' F2 L2 D B F2 R U2 F2 B2 L D2 L' U2 L' D2
12. D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L' B' D' L R D2 U2 B' D L'


Round 26 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 18, 2018)

Round 26
Sub 1:00
avg of 12: 1:08.99 0/3 Really really bad.

Time List:
1. 1:00.72 
2. 1:19.47 
3. 1:03.96 
4. 1:08.35 
5. 57.69 
6. 1:26.04 
7. 1:21.85 
8. (56.41) 
9. 1:03.78 
10. (1:37.58) 
11. 1:06.23 
12. 1:01.81


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

Round 26 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0

I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles.

Race to sub 1:00:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:08.99 0/3 Yuck!



Spoiler: Round 27 Scrambles



1. (1.00) U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 R U L F2 R2 U' R B L2 R'
2. 1.00 D2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B L2 D2 U' L' D2 B' F R2 D
3. 1.00 F2 B2 R D' L B U F' B R2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L D
4. 1.00 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 B L B L2 B' R D2 L2 D2
5. 1.00 F2 L2 R2 D2 B R2 B' F2 D2 F' U2 L U2 L' D' U B D' B2 F2 R
6. 1.00 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U R' B2 F' L' R' U' R U
7. 1.00 D F B2 R L' B' U2 F' D' R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 B2 U2
8. 1.00 D2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B L' U F D L' U' F D' F
9. 1.00 R2 L' U2 F' D' R' D R2 B L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B2
10. 1.00 U D' B' R D R2 D' L D L B2 R L2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 L'
11. 1.00 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R U2 R' F' U2 L D B F2 U
12. (1.00) F2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B' D' F2 U2 R2 F L'





Spoiler: Round 28 Scrambles



1. (1.00) U' B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' D' F2 R2 F' U R' B2 U F2
2. 1.00 D L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' F2 U' B' L D' F' D2 F' L2
3. 1.00 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' F' L2 U L2 D R B' F R' U2
4. 1.00 F L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B2 F L2 F D' F D2 B' R' B2 L R2 D R
5. 1.00 D L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' F L' D' R2 B2 L' B F
6. 1.00 F' R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B F2 D B R' D' L' D2 U' L R2 F
7. 1.00 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F R B' L' F2 U2 R2 B2
8. 1.00 U2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2 U F' D' L2 B' F
9. 1.00 R2 F R B D2 L U B' U R2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 D'
10. 1.00 R F R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 F U' R' D2 B' D' B' L F' U
11. 1.00 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U F2 L' U R U2 B2 F'
12. (1.00) U' R' F U' B R F2 L' D' R' B2 L U2 R B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 U



Round 27 and 28 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (May 22, 2018)

Round 27
To sub-2:00
Ao12: 1:52.00 (1/3)
2:02.72, 1:38.25, 1:59.17, 1:32.57, 1:59.12, 2:04.35, 1:40.42, 1:49.70, 1:34.19, (1:28.75), 2:19.52, (2:19.59)

This should maybe not count, I got 2 DNFs because my timer didn't start correctly, so the last 2 solves are just random CStimer scrambles. It's good enough for me.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> This should maybe not count, I got 2 DNFs because my timer didn't start correctly, so the last 2 solves are just random CStimer scrambles. It's good enough for me.


I personal think that what you did is fine and I am more then willing to count it, but before I do I want to make sure that you are fine with that as well (counting it, that is).

Also, are the scrambles that you used from round 26 (since that is the round number that have) or was that a minor typo?


----------



## One Wheel (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I personal think that what you did is fine and I am more then willing to count it, but before I do I want to make sure that you are fine with that as well (counting it, that is).
> 
> Also, are the scrambles that you used from round 26 (since that is the round number that have) or was that a minor typo?


I'll count that if you will, and yes, 26 was a typo, I used round 27 scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I'll count that if you will, and yes, 26 was a typo, I used round 27 scrambles.


Great, I will count it in when I add the results next week, and the average that is there (1:52.00). And thank you for clarifying the round number.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 24, 2018)

Gan Air
ZZ(a)
Round 27
Race to sub: 45
Average of 12: 47.48

1. (58.72)
2. 58.16
3. 41.20
4. 40.68
5. 56.57
6. 45.95
7. 43.77
8. 50.69
9. 52.40
10. (38.70)
11. 51.29
12. 40.76

Some really good singles but those 3 +55s messed up the average.
Bleh

Should have clock n' cats win easy, but I want _good_ results.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 27
Road to officially sub 2:00
avg of 12: 1:57.24 1/3

Time List:
1. 2:00.52
2. (2:45.62) 
3. 1:54.62 
4. 1:58.63 
5. 1:44.84
6. 1:56.83 
7. (1:30.26) 
8. 2:04.62 
9. 1:54.68 
10. 2:00.51 
11. 2:01.37 
12. 1:55.74


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 27 and 28 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QHoq0DHup0LXNyXUucedIh0cz9jhOLlj7qL-mXvYCYg/edit#gid=0
I will be updating the spreadsheet during this week once I have time to do it.

Race to sub officially 2:00:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 27: 1:57.24 1/3

Race to sub 2:00
@One Wheel Ao12 for Round 27: 1:52.00 1/3 Great job and keep it up.

Race to sub 45
@GenTheThief Ao12 for Round 27: 47.48 0/3 Close. Hopefully this week is better for you.

Round 29 Scrambles:
1. B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U' B' R2 F2 R U' F2 R2 D L' F
2. L' B' R L D' F' L U2 D B' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2
3. F' R2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B R' D' L2 R B2
4. R' B U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 U R2 B' D F2 R' D' U' L2
5. U2 R2 B R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F' D' R' B F' U'
6. L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U B L2 D2 L2 B'
7. U R2 L F D R2 D2 R U R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2
8. R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F' U2 R' D' U R2 F D' U2 R F
9. D2 B F D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F' D2 B' U2 L F2
10. U' R2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' U B2 D' F U' L U' L
11. U' L2 B' F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L' U R' D L U2 L' F U
12. B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D B2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 R' B' F' D' B2


Round 29 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 4, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> @One Wheel . . . keep it up.



I'll try. I got two 1:4x.xx solves on the first 2 scrambles of round 28 before my phone ran out of battery last night (I time feet with my phone instead of my computer). I'm getting a new 6x6 today, so it may be a struggle to pull myself away from that. If I get to doing round 29 I'll just edit this post.

Edit:

Take your pick:

With timer malfunctions:
Round 29
To sub-2:00
Ao12: DNF (0/3)
1:42.52, 1:31.67, 1:46.00, 1:37.46, 2:00.24, (1:31.46), 1:55.97, 2:24.40, (DNF(0.39)[Timer malfunction]), DNF(1:18.34)[Weird timer malfunction], 1:45.35, 2:03.24

DNFs due to timer malfunctions replaced with other CStimer scrambles:

Round 29
To sub-2:00
Ao12: 1:49.83 (2/3)
1:42.52, 1:31.67, 1:46.00, 1:37.46, 2:00.24, 1:31.46, 1:55.97, 2:24.40, 1:45.35, 2:03.24, (3:10.02), (1:29.97)


----------



## CarterK (Jun 5, 2018)

Race to sub 55

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-4
avg of 12: 53.08

Time List:
1. 44.54 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U' B' R2 F2 R U' F2 R2 D L' F 
2. 56.19 L' B' R L D' F' L U2 D B' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 
3. 47.01 F' R2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B R' D' L2 R B2 
4. (1:08.45) R' B U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 U R2 B' D F2 R' D' U' L2 
5. 1:00.12 U2 R2 B R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F' D' R' B F' U' 
6. 51.57 L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U B L2 D2 L2 B' 
7. 50.04 U R2 L F D R2 D2 R U R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 
8. (35.78) R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F' U2 R' D' U R2 F D' U2 R F 
9. 50.90 D2 B F D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F' D2 B' U2 L F2 
10. 55.68 U' R2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L' R' U B2 D' F U' L U' L 
11. 57.32 U' L2 B' F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L' U R' D L U2 L' F U 
12. 57.38 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D B2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 R' B' F' D' B2

Pretty good but easily improvable. My official averages the last 2 weekends have been crap


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 29 Results:

Race to sub 2:00
@One Wheel Ao12 for Round 27: 1:49.83 2/3 Nicely done. As you have notice, I went with the non-timer malfunction times.

Race to sub 55
@CarterK Ao12: 53.08 1/3 Great job and welcome to this Race thread. It is great to have you here.


Round 30 Scrambles:
1. F' U2 F D2 B R2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 R2 B U L'
2. B2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 B2 R D2 U2 B U' R' F2 U2 F' D' B2 R' D2
3. L2 U B2 D U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' U F D L' D' B2 L' R2 U
4. R U2 L2 B' D2 R' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L' F'
5. F2 U B' R' B' D B L2 U D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B D2 R2 L2 F' L
6. U2 L2 D2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R B' U' F U2 L' U' B L D' F2
7. U R2 F L F' U' L2 D' L' D U2 F2 R D2 R2 L' F2 D2 L2
8. D L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D L' R2 U2 L2 F' U R2 B'
9. U' B2 D' L' D' F R2 F2 B' R U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D
10. B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 R' F2 D' B' U L' U2 L2 F D R'
11. D2 F2 D B2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B' D2 R2 D2 R U' L R2 U
12. D2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 F2 U2 R D' U2 B' R' U'


Round 30 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 30
Sub 2:00 Officially
avg of 12: 1:38.93 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:44.20 
2. 1:33.92 
3. (1:56.41) 
4. (1:21.50) 
5. 1:36.04 
6. 1:45.96 
7. 1:42.06 
8. 1:31.04 
9. 1:50.67
10. 1:32.53 
11. 1:39.18 
12. 1:33.68


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 30 Results:

Race to sub 2:00 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:38.93 2/3 Pretty good!


Round 31 Scrambles:
1. U B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B F D2 B' U R' D F R
2. U2 F' U' R B' D R2 F' D' R L2 B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2
3. F' L F' B U D L F U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 D2 R B2 D'
4. L2 B' D2 B D2 F L2 D2 B L2 F2 R D' U B U2 L U2 F'
5. B2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 R' U2 F L2 U B F2 D F' U L' U2
6. R' F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F L F2 R' B' L2 F U' L D'
7. F D B U' L D2 F' L F' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 F' D'
8. L' R2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B' R F L' B D L' D2 B'
9. U D F U L' F2 D R' D2 L F2 L2 D2 R U2 L F2 R2 B'
10. D' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L U' B U B' F R D'
11. R2 L' U D2 F2 D F' B2 U F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F'
12. F2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F R2 D' B2 L' U B F' D R2


Round 31 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Elo13 (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm back!

Round 31
Sub-30

avg of 12: 33.10

Time List:
1. 32.31 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B F D2 B' U R' D F R
2. (28.94) U2 F' U' R B' D R2 F' D' R L2 B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2
3. 30.07 F' L F' B U D L F U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 D2 R B2 D'
4. 33.50 L2 B' D2 B D2 F L2 D2 B L2 F2 R D' U B U2 L U2 F'
5. 35.09 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 R' U2 F L2 U B F2 D F' U L' U2
6. 32.00 R' F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F L F2 R' B' L2 F U' L D'
7. 34.30 F D B U' L D2 F' L F' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 F' D'
8. 29.16 L' R2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B' R F L' B D L' D2 B'
9. (37.54) U D F U L' F2 D R' D2 L F2 L2 D2 R U2 L F2 R2 B'
10. 35.51 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L U' B U B' F R D'
11. 31.67 R2 L' U D2 F2 D F' B2 U F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F'
12. 37.39 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F R2 D' B2 L' U B F' D R2

Pretty bad average, lots of pauses and lockups


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 31 Results:

Race to sub 30
@Elo13 Ao12: 33.10 0/3 Welcome back to this thread. It is nice to have you here. Although you did not get your times, they are still really good. 


Round 32 Scrambles:
1. F D2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 D' R2 U' L' D2 R F2
2. L2 D L' F L B' R B' D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D
3. L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 U B2 D R F' L' F'
4. F' D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R' U' L2 B R' D B2 U2 R2
5. L F' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F R U B' F D2 U2 L F
6. L2 B2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 D U' B D2 F D' R' F2
7. B R D' B2 U L' D F U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2
8. R D' L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L B' R' B' D2 B L' U' R
9. R' B2 D' F B' L B R2 U2 D2 R L D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B
10. L2 F' U2 B L2 B F D2 L2 D2 F' U' F' D' R2 B D R U' L
11. U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 L D B' R2 B2 D' L2 B R2 D'
12. L' D2 B L2 U L B2 D' R F' U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U

Round 33 Scrambles:
1. R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 R F R' F' U L' F L2 D' R2
2. D L B R D2 R' B2 R2 D' F L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 F2
3. F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 U F' R2 U R U2 R' D' L' R'
4. L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D L B U' R' F R2 D2 B
5. L' U' B2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U L2 B R' F2 D' R F L D' F2
6. U' R2 D' R U2 F' D R' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2
7. F D' B2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' R2 F R2 D L R U' R' B'
8. B2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 R' B R F' D2 L' D' L F' L2
9. F' U' F2 U R B2 U2 B' D' L' U2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2
10. L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D R2 D' B' D' F' R' F2 U' F L D F'
11. R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 U B2 L2 D' F R U2 L2 U' L2 D' B R'
12. B2 D F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R F' D U2 B' R' F L' F' L




Round 32 and 33 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Round 32
Sub-30

avg of 12: 30.30

Time List:
1. 28.77 F D2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 D' R2 U' L' D2 R F2
2. (36.44) L2 D L' F L B' R B' D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D
3. 30.71 L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 U B2 D R F' L' F'
4. (26.16) F' D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R' U' L2 B R' D B2 U2 R2
5. 28.65 L F' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F R U B' F D2 U2 L F
6. 34.12 L2 B2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 D U' B D2 F D' R' F2
7. 30.54 B R D' B2 U L' D F U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2
8. 29.99 R D' L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L B' R' B' D2 B L' U' R
9. 28.63 R' B2 D' F B' L B R2 U2 D2 R L D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B
10. 32.36 L2 F' U2 B L2 B F D2 L2 D2 F' U' F' D' R2 B D R U' L
11. 30.56 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 L D B' R2 B2 D' L2 B R2 D'
12. 28.64 L' D2 B L2 U L B2 D' R F' U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U


So close :/
Counting 34 ruined it pretty much


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 8, 2018)

I'll also compete in this. I did my first feet solve 3 days ago


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 8, 2018)

this took so long to complete lol

Round 32
sub 3:00 (cut-off next comp)

avg of 12: 3:23.285
Time List:
1. 3:20.127 F D2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 D' R2 U' L' D2 R F2 
2. 2:55.391 L2 D L' F L B' R B' D2 R2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D 
3. 3:03.723 L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 U B2 D R F' L' F' 
4. 4:53.927 F' D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R' U' L2 B R' D B2 U2 R2 
5. (DNF(3:28.726)) L F' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F R U B' F D2 U2 L F 
6. 3:10.576+ L2 B2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 D U' B D2 F D' R' F2 
7. (2:32.402[yes pb]) B R D' B2 U L' D F U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 L2 
8. 3:16.763 R D' L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L B' R' B' D2 B L' U' R 
9. 3:25.921 R' B2 D' F B' L B R2 U2 D2 R L D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B 
10. 3:03.382 L2 F' U2 B L2 B F D2 L2 D2 F' U' F' D' R2 B D R U' L 
11. 3:38.297 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 L D B' R2 B2 D' L2 B R2 D' 
12. 3:04.739 L' D2 B L2 U L B2 D' R F' U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Mondays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 18, 2018)

So I have no intent of keeping this race thread up. I was one of the first people to run this thread and I always just end up forgetting and stopping.
But I want to do some forum competition feet so I'll start this week. Maybe I'll do next week too but I make no commitment.

Also I don't need to get rid of the times because that doesn't affect anything and it takes forever.

Round 34
1. U D' B' R B2 R U2 D R L B' D F2 L2 D L2 U2 L U' F R' L2 U B' D'
2. B' D R2 F' U2 D2 L U' R' B U' L' U D2 B' U2 D2 F B L' D2 U L B F
3. F' L' U' F2 D2 R' U D F' R' B' F L' D L2 D' R2 B' R B' R F2 L2 F2 R2
4. D' F L2 U F D' B F L B2 R2 U2 F2 B D' U2 F2 U2 F B U L' F' B U
5.L2 D' R L' D' F' U F D F' D U' F' L' D' B2 D2 U2 L' R' D2 B' R' U F
6. L F' U2 L' F B2 D F R' U B2 F' U D2 B2 F2 U2 L' R U F' L2 B L2 F
7. R D R U D' L' B L' U' L R D2 U L' D L R2 F B2 L2 U2 D' F L2 R'
8. R' L D2 B' D R L F' B2 D' B L' R U' L2 B2 F' U2 B L2 R' F' U2 R L'
9. D B2 L R2 B' L D' R2 D2 L U2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' R' B2 D L2 R' U' R2
10. F D' R' B U B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U D' R' B2 R2 L U2 B U2 L2 R D' R D' B
11. F D' U L2 D U B2 L F B' L' F2 D R' F' B' R2 B' R2 D F2 R' U' F L'
12. B D' L F' L D2 U R2 U' R' B R' L2 U' B U' R L2 F2 B U2 R U' R U2


----------



## CarterK (Jul 18, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Also I don't need to get rid of the times because that doesn't affect anything and it takes forever.


You can use the CStimer tool scramble generator to generate scrambles without times. Without times helps for if you input the scrambles.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 18, 2018)

Round: 34
Cube: GAN 356 Air
Method: ZZ-a
Race to sub: 40
Average:43.37

41.84, (58.51), 41.04, 45.83, 38.16, 55.18, 42.83, (37.24), 45.55, 40.96, 40.04, 42.30

Very good average. Also I haven't practiced feet in forever. Hopefully I can be sub 40 at my next comp, whenever that is.




CarterK said:


> You can use the CStimer tool scramble generator to generate scrambles without times. Without times helps for if you input the scrambles.


I used ctimer.co.uk cause cstimer is weird for me right now. I manually deleted the times so you should be able to input the scrambles easily now.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> So I have no intent of keeping this race thread up. I was one of the first people to run this thread and I always just end up forgetting and stopping.
> But I want to do some forum competition feet so I'll start this week. Maybe I'll do next week too but I make no commitment.


Thanks so much @GenTheThief for posting new scrambles for this week.

I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

I will update the results from the past week(s) next week once I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats). Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread. 

Thanks again to @GenTheThief for posting new scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 34 Results:

Race to sub 40
@GenTheThief Ao12: 43.37 0/3 Although no goal, those are still some nice times. Hopefully this week is better for you.


Round 35 Scrambles:
1. R2 F D2 R2 B L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 L F D L D B' U' B2 D R' 
2. L U' B' D' F2 R' L' F R D2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 U 
3. B2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R D' U' L' R D B' R' F2 U2 
4. R' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R U' B2 U F' 
5. B R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R B R' U2 L R' B D R2 
6. R' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L D' F U L R2 D' F D2 
7. L D2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F R' B' L' F L2 U' L2 B D2 
8. L' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B L' D R' D B F' D2 B2 
9. D F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U F' D B D U B' L2 
10. D R B' U' R D2 F L U' R' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 
11. F L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D B D2 R U' F2 R' B2 
12. U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B' F2 L' U' L2 F2 U2 L' R2 

Round 35 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 35
Race to Sub 38
Ao12- 38.755
38.003, (47.169), 44.169, 43.310, 42.589, 35.754, 39.233, 39.052, 32.264, (31.823), 36.641, 36.536
The latter half was way better than the former.
Last 5 solves were part of a 35.147 ao5


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 15, 2018)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Race to: Global sub40
> Cube: F2
> Method: CFOP
> 
> ...


 I believe 5 scrambles would be good.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> I believe 5 scrambles would be good.


You do realize that the post the you relied to was 2 years ago Since I have taken over this thread and for some time before that, there has been 12 scrambles for a Ao12, as you can see 2 posts above yours. I just figured I would point that out to you, but in the end it is not a big deal


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 35 results

Race to sub 38
@DhruvA Ao12: 38.76 0/3 Welcome to this thread @DhruvA . Hopefully this week is better for you...or whenever you compete again.


Round 36 Scrambles:
1. B2 F L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U' L B2 R2 B' U' L' F D U'
2. B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' B D' U2 F U2 B D R
3. B' D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 R' D2 L' B' U F R' B2 D'
4. U2 D R2 F' L2 B' R D L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2
5. F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 L U2 F2 U R B' D L2 R' U2
6. F' D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 R' U' L B2 F' L' B' R' D F2
7. F' L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 B L' B U' B2 L U L'
8. D F R' F2 D2 B R L F L' U2 R2 D B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D
9. F' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B U L2 R F2 U L' R B F2 L2
10. U' R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B' D B2 R2 B L U' B' D U2
11. L' U2 B' D2 B R2 F D2 B L2 B2 L2 R D2 U B2 U' R' D' R'
12. B' U F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B L B2 F R B L F2 L


Round 36 will most likely end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 35 results
> 
> Race to sub 38
> @DhruvA Ao12: 38.76 0/3 Welcome to this thread @DhruvA . Hopefully this week is better for you...or whenever you compete again.
> ...


Well, no new results mean I will leave the scrambles above for this week as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 20, 2018)

Round 35:
Don’t remember what I was shooting for last time, I seem to have slipped a bit. I really want to get an official sub-1:00 average, so I’ll say 0/3 going for sub-1:00. 

avg of 12: 2:01.16

Time List:
1. 1:40.60 
2. 2:00.20 
3. (3:06.23) 
4. 1:49.59 
5. 1:47.60 
6. 1:56.30 
7. (1:15.75) 
8. 2:53.74 
9. 2:02.14 
10. 2:13.98 
11. 1:50.46 
12. 1:57.02


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 22, 2018)

GenTheThief
Round 36
RTS: 40
Average: 43.93 (0/3)
Time List:

42.40, 45.77, 50.95, (33.31), 37.00, 46.50, 49.90, 34.24, 43.04, 45.55, 43.94, (59.72)

Overall I'm quite pleased with this average; there were two bad singles but I rather surprised with the assortment of sub 40s. I haven't been practicing much, but if they end up removing Feet, I want to be in the forever top 100. A sub 40 average and a 32ish single should do the trick. Of course, the goal is to keep the event, and eventually those results won't even be in the top 200.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2019)

Round 36 results:

To Sub-1:00
@One Wheel 2:01.16 (0/3)

To sub-40
@GenTheThief 43.93 (0/3)

Round 37 scrambles:
1. L' U2 B' L2 D L' U F L D2 L' F2 R' B2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 F

2. F U R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' U' L' F' U R D' F 

3. L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B D F' U2 R' U B R' F D 

4. D R B' D B2 U' R' U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 D' F2 D' B D 

5. F D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D' B L F' D2 R2 D2 L' R2 

6. R2 U' F' R' D L2 U' B R B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 U2 D2 

7. B' D F' R B U D2 L B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L' 

8. F2 R D2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B D' B L2 B L B2 F' U 

9. R U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U F' U' L B' D2 R2 U2 B' 

10. U' L' U' L B2 R' D' L' F2 D2 R2 F B2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 U' 

11. L2 R2 D U L2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D F' R B2 R2 F' U' R2 B' U 

12. R2 D2 L R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 F U' B' U B2 R' B2 R2 D'


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2019)

Round 37
To sub-1:00
Ao12: 1:44.25 (0/3)

1. 1:53.27 
2. 1:46.76 
3. 1:39.64 
4. 1:44.90 
5. (2:31.36) 
6. 1:47.07 
7. 1:43.66 
8. 1:49.50 
9. (1:18.25) 
10. 1:50.88 
11. 1:21.62 
12. 1:45.19 

A couple of decent singles toward the end.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2019)

GenTheThief
Round: 37
Race To Sub: 40
Average of 12: 47.40

49.88 47.86 43.85 42.02 44.71 48.32 52.49 53.16 (40.85) (55.89) 43.58 48.15

This is closer to what I average-ish. Felt alright.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 6, 2019)

Anybody else planning on competing? I find it easier to practice with something like this than just doing scrambles off CSTimer, if there are no objections I can post scrambles for round 38 early.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 8, 2019)

I think, at the moment anyway, it's just you and me.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 8, 2019)

Round 37 results:
To sub-1:00
One Wheel 1:44.25 (0/3)

To sub-40
GenTheThief 47.40 (0/3)

Round 38a scrambles:
1. B' L2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B' L' U R2 U' R' B U' R' F2 

2. U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D' L F' D U R2 B2 D2 

3. F D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' F D R' F2 U L2 D2 L' 

4. F D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 B U2 B R2 F' R F' D' U2 L B' U' F D' 

5. F2 D' U' R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R B' D2 L' U' B2 L' B F' L 

6. D F2 L' U' R' F L U F R' B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 B2 U B2 D2 

7. B2 L' D F2 R B' D' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R U2 L2 D2 F' L2 

8. U2 F D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 B R D2 R2 D L' R' 

9. L2 B' L' B2 U R D R F' D2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 B R2 B2 U 

10. D R' F U2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L B2 R' D' U2 R2 F' R U2 L 

11. F' L' D F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D B L' R B R D L R 

12. D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R' F L' F D' B 

Round 38b scrambles:
1. B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D L' R B L U' R2 D2 B2 U' 

2. B2 R2 U' F2 D U L2 D U2 L2 F L R' D2 B L2 B' U' L2 F 

3. F L' B2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 U R D U2 L' B' 

4. R' U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D B' U F U' F' D' U' 

5. U L B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' R F' D' U B L2 D' U2 

6. R F' R B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 R' D' L' R' U' B L B 

7. U L2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L F' R2 U L2 F U' R' U 

8. L2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' R' D U F' D2 B' D2 L' 

9. B2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 D B2 L' B' D' L' U2 F L2 R' D2 F2 

10. B2 L2 F R2 F L2 F' D2 F' U2 F L R' D' L' D2 L2 R' B L2 

11. U2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' B2 U' B' F' U L R' F D 

12. U L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L D' R2 B L' R' U' B2 U F


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2019)

Round: 38a
Race to Sub: 40
Average: 39.82 (1/3)

(30.93), (50.77), 37.59, 45.58, 39.95, 49.39, 45.08, 47.75, 36.60, 41.86, 48.02

Well, um.
This certainly looks good for Big Cheese 2019.
PB average of 12, missed my single by .01

If I roll my weekly comp average (which I am, since they're apart of the same session) I get a mo3 and an ao5 of 36.95, which is PB for ao5, but .11 off for mo3.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 15, 2019)

Round 38a
To sub-1:00
Ao12: 1:50.26 (0/3)
1. 2:10.84 
2. 1:40.62 
3. 2:18.86 
4. 1:50.61+ 
5. 1:23.65 
6. 1:32.19 
7. 1:55.94 
8. (2:59.04) 
9. 1:30.53 
10. (1:20.45) 
11. 2:03.38 
12. 1:56.02

Round 38b
To sub-1:00
Ao12: DNF (0/3) both DNFs messed up PLL and gave up. 

1. 2:23.43 
2. 2:01.52 
3. (1:36.73) 
4. 1:40.71 
5. (DNF(2:07.01)) 
6. 1:37.14 
7. 2:04.43 
8. 1:47.23 
9. 1:43.57 
10. 1:46.36 
11. 1:49.49 
12. DNF(2:02.66


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 26, 2019)

Round: 38b
Race to Sub: 40
Average: 44.08 (0/3)

44.83, (53.56), (37.00), 41.55, 41.47, 48.99, 42.22, 53.55, 41.36, 46.19, 42.67, 38.00

I don't know why the sub 40s were both exact numbers, but cool.
This average felt frustratingly normal- it was pretty consistent which is good, but there weren't that many fast good solves.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 31, 2019)

Round 38 Results:

to Sub-40:
@GenTheThief 39.82, 44.08 (0/3)

To sub-1:00
@One Wheel 1:50.26, DNF (0/3)




Spoiler: Round 39a Scrambles



1. U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 F' D B' D2 L D2 U R D' L2 

2. U2 L' F' R U2 F B2 R' B R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 

3. L2 D2 L D' R' L B' U' D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 

4. D2 F2 R F2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 R' F D2 B' L' U2 B2 R2 D' F' 

5. U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' U2 B' U L2 D B R F U 

6. U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D U' R' U R2 U R F2 R B' U' 

7. D L2 F' L2 U2 D2 F R' U R' B2 D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 

8. F R' B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' F D F' U L' U2 B' 

9. R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L' B D' L' U' L' B L F2 R' 

10. B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R' B R2 F U' L' D L2 U2 

11. L2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F R' B' D' L U2 B2 U2 L U' 

12. R U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B L' U2 B2 L B2 U F2 U'





Spoiler: Round 39b Scrambles



1. F U' L' U2 F D B' R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 L' U 

2. F U2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L' D2 B' L' F2 L U' F U2 F 

3. U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D' L R B R2 F' D R' B2 

4. D' U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R B2 R2 F' L B' D' B F' U' 

5. B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L F2 U R F' 

6. R U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 L F R' B F U R2 

7. D' R' L' U2 D' F L' F B' U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 

8. L2 U B2 F2 D F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U F' L D L' D2 B U R2 U' 

9. R' F D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L F2 D' L' U' F L' F 

10. R2 B D L2 F2 R' B F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U B2 D L2 D F R' U 

11. U2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B L' B2 L2 F' U R2 D' L2 U' 

12. R L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D B D2 U' R F' L' D' F2


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 31, 2019)

Round 39a
To sub-1:00
Ao12: 1:52.98

1. 1:45.46 
2. 1:24.82 
3. 1:33.61 
4. (DNF(2:46.03)) 
5. (1:13.42) 
6. 1:52.47 
7. 1:45.94 
8. 1:33.04 
9. 1:50.86 
10. 1:47.04 
11. 1:49.86 
12. 3:26.71

Round 39b
To sub-1:00
Ao12: 1:53.58 (0/3)

1. 1:31.13 
2. (3:40.50) 
3. 2:42.63 
4. 1:51.34 
5. 1:41.39 
6. 1:48.12 
7. 1:49.40 
8. (1:23.69) 
9. 2:12.75 
10. 2:05.63 
11. 1:37.27 
12. 1:36.13


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 1, 2019)

Round: 39a
Race to sub: 40
Average: 44.05

44.97, 43.66, 40.51, 37.55, 47.17, 47.81, 45.64, (34.59), 51.01, 35.45, (52.39), 46.78

Pretty average times, nice singles, looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Feb 10, 2019)

Round 39a
Race to Sub: 40
Average: 48.38

45.67, 49.25, (59.15), 43.13, 48.40, (38.43), 56.22, 48.34, 47.23, 55.62, 43.45, 46.50


----------



## TJardigradHe (Feb 10, 2019)

Round 39a
Race to sub; 35
Average: *34.50*

33.38, 37.94, 33.00, 38.14, 34.27, (28.47), 30.31, (39.29), 30.24, 37.10, 33.06, 37.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success.

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post.

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 39b
To sub-1:00
Ao12: 1:53.58 (0/3)

1. 1:31.13
2. (3:40.50)
3. 2:42.63
4. 1:51.34
5. 1:41.39
6. 1:48.12
7. 1:49.40
8. (1:23.69)
9. 2:12.75
10. 2:05.63
11. 1:37.27
12. 1:36.13

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 40 Scrambles:
1. R' L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B F2 L2 U' R' D2 L' D B2 L2 B D'
2. R' F2 L' D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 D B D U' F2 R D F' L'
3. L' D' R2 F' R F D' L2 F U L2 D L2 U D2 F2 U2 F2 L'
4. F2 R B L2 F' L2 B L B' L U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D'
5. F' D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' U' B2 L' D2 R B U2 L U2
6. L2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 F' D2 L' B U' L U F2 R B
7. L' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F D F' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L D
8. D2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B F' R D2 R' B' R' B2 D' U2 R'
9. B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 D L D R F2 R2 D B U' F' D
10. U2 F R L2 F' B' D' L2 F R' D2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R2 L
11. D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B' D L' U2 F' D' R2 D2 L' U2
12. F2 R D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 F2 B' L F R' B2 D' U' F' D R D'

Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 40
Race to sub-1:35 (1/3)

Ao12: 1:33.78
1. 1:31.17 
2. (1:14.03) 
3. 1:28.60 
4. 1:23.45 
5. 1:57.70 
6. 1:36.40
7. 1:44.30
9. 1:27.42 
10. 1:28.49 
11. 1:15.31 
12. (2:39.61)


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2019)

Round . . . 40?
To sub-1:30
Ao12 1:43.88 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 2:13.81
2. 1:32.40
3. 1:30.29
4. (2:43.10)
5. 2:01.41
6. 1:18.43
7. 1:45.99
8. 1:27.46
9. 1:59.77
10. 1:41.26
11. 1:47.97
12. (1:16.48)

A couple of decent singles, mostly uff da.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Round . . . 40?
> To sub-1:30
> Ao12 1:43.88 (0/3)
> 
> ...


Opps, sorry for the confusion with my post. I just cleaned it all up and should be correct. You are correct with it being Round 40. @fun at the joy it is Round 40, although you don't have to worry about editing your pot if you don't want to. Thanks @One Wheel for noticing/checking on that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

*Round 40 Results:*
@One Wheel - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:43.88 (0/3)
@fun at the joy - Sub 1:35 - Ao12: 1:33.78 (1/3)

Round 41 scrambles:
1. L D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L B2 R2 U' B L F2 R U 
2. F2 U D' F' R U B' U' B' D' F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 
3. F2 U2 L U R' B' D2 B R' D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R 
4. B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F L' F L2 U2 B' R' F R2 U2 
5. R2 F2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R B2 R F2 D' L2 F D2 L2 U' B U2 L' 
6. F R2 B' R2 F L2 F2 U2 F D2 R D2 F D B L U2 B2 U' B2 F 
7. R' B D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D L2 B' U' B2 R' F' 
8. F' L D2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' U F2 U L2 B' U' F R' 
9. F R2 D R' U2 F2 U2 L D' L' F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 
10. F2 B' R D' F D F' B' U2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U 
11. R B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D' L' B2 L' B D' R U R 
12. F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 R D' F2 U' L D2 R2 F' R2 D

Round 41 will end on December 29th, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

*Round 41 Results:*
NONE!

Round 42 scrambles:
1. R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' F' R D' B' R U' F2 D2 B' 
2. D2 B' U R' L' F' U L' F U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' 
3. B2 R' L F2 B U L' B U R U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U D B2 D 
4. F' L' F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D' R' U' L D2 L2 B U2 L' 
5. U L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' L' F2 U' B R2 U2 
6. U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' U' B2 L2 U' R' D' F' L2 
7. L' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 L' B' F2 L' U' F' U2 L2 B 
8. L B D2 R' L F R D' B U B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R 
9. D B' L F2 U R' F2 U' D' F' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U 
10. R U L' B D' F2 D2 R F' U L D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 
11. R' D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 L' U' F L' B' D U B' L2 
12. B2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R' D' L2 U B' U' F D2 F2 


Round 42 will end on January 12th, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

*Round 42 Results:*
NONE!

Round 43 scrambles:
1. B R2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U R U2 F U B2 L' D2 F2 U2 
2. U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' B' L D' F D' B' D2 R2 F2 U 
3. D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' F D2 R2 D' B D' L B' R2 
4. D' F' D2 L2 U2 B U2 F D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' D2 U B D' F U2 
5. F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' B U2 F' D U' B2 L D' 
6. L2 F2 D F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L U B' U R F2 U2 R D L 
7. U B2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F' U2 B D' F R F2 L B F2 
8. B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L' B D' R2 U2 R B' F2 U L 
9. B' L2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 L' D R D F2 D L2 F' L 
10. D2 B' U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L' D B' D R F D2 R' D' U2 
11. F' U R U' R F D2 B D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 B D2 R2 B U2 
12. D' R D2 F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L R2 D B' U2 R' B2 D L2 B2 



Round 43 will end on January 19th, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 21, 2020)

Race to sub-1:30 (1/3)

Ao12: 1:26.72
1. 2:01.23 
2. (DNF(1:46.54)) 
3. 1:04.37 
4. 1:37.42 
5. 1:20.45 
6. (1:00.60) 
7. 1:16.90 
8. 1:14.50 
9. 1:08.16 
10. 1:22.44 
11. 1:57.08 
12. 1:24.60 

mostly quite good but counting 2:01 and 1:57 hurts


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

*Round 43 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:26.72 (1/3)

Round 44 scrambles:
1. U2 B2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 D B2 R' F R2 U' B' D R2 U2 
2. U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' D U F2 L U2 L2 F D F2 
3. L B' L D R2 F R D2 F' L' D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 
4. R F2 D U L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D B2 L D' B' D' R' F2 L' R' D2 
5. B2 L D2 R B' D' B U L R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 
6. B2 U2 D' L B L F2 L2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 U D L2 F2 R 
7. D' L' R2 F2 R' U2 R B2 F2 L' F L' U2 R F2 R B' F2 D' 
8. D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R' F2 L2 F' R' B' D' L2 F2 D 
9. R B R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L R D' L' D B L U F 
10. L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' B L' R' F2 D R2 D2 U' 
11. R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B' D L R F2 U' F2 L' D' R B2 
12. U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B' R2 F U L' R2 F' R B' U' F2 D' R' F 




Round 44 will end on January 26th, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 44
Race to sub-1:30 (2/3)

Ao12: 1:25.13
1. 1:26.93 
2. 1:20.76 
3. 1:10.84 
4. 1:24.89 
5. 1:28.65 
6. 1:39.26 
7. 1:26.30 
8. (57.71) 
9. 1:29.45
10. (1:52.89) 
11. 1:31.70 
12. 1:12.47


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

*Round 44 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:25.13 (2/3)

Round 44 scrambles:
1. F' D U F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B' D R2 B' D2 R F U R'
2. R' B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 D' B D' L' U L B' D2 L2 F'
3. R2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B D B D R F2 D R2 D' U
4. R2 B F U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 U' F U' B2 F' L2 D2
5. R' D B2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R U B2 D' B' L R2 D F2
6. B U2 L D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 U L2 F U2 B' U2 B2
7. L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 F D B L' U' F' D' B R D2
8. B' U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 D' F' L' F L R' B U B'
9. L' B2 U F' U' L2 B L R2 B' D2 F2 B R2 F L2 U2 L
10. F2 L F R D' B' U' R F' D2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D R2
11. R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B F2 U' R B2 U' F U L2 U'
12. R B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' F' U2 R' D' U R U' L2 F

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 44 will end on February 3, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 44
Race to sub-1:30 (3/3)

Ao12: 1:26.96
1. (48.67) F L' D F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B D2 F L' F' R2 B D' - PB
2. 1:25.82 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U L2 R2 B R D U R' F R' D2 U2 F2 
3. 1:25.78 U' L F' B U' B L' D F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 R F2 
4. 1:42.84 F R' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U L D2 F U2 L2 D' F' 
5. 1:15.31 F' U L2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' R U2 F L2 U B2 D L' 
6. 1:21.49 L' U' F D2 F' L2 B D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 U B R2 B R D' 
7. 1:24.14 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F R2 B U2 F2 R' D U B2 R F' U' B U2 
8. 1:18.48 D B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' U F2 L' B' D' L' R 
9. 1:49.68 B U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 D' L F2 L' F' R U B2 L2 R' - Corner Twist
10. 1:27.22 B' F2 U2 F2 R F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R' B' D2 L2 U' L' D2 L 
11. (1:57.04) F2 L' F' B' R D' F' D' U2 R L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 R - Corner Twist
12. 1:18.82 B' R' U2 L' D2 R2 F U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R L2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

*Round 44 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:26.96 (3/3) Congratulations on graduating sub 1:30

Round 45 scrambles:
1. B2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 F U' B2 F2 L F U2 R' U L2 
2. R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 L F' U R2 D R' B F2 R2 B2 
3. F D L' U' F U R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 L B2 U2 B2 L 
4. F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F U2 D B D2 L U' B' D2 L' R2 B' 
5. L2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D R' F' D2 R' F' U2 B' F L2 D' 
6. B' L2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 L' U2 L D2 U B F D L' B2 
7. D' B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L U2 R2 U 
8. F' D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F2 L F L2 B2 U F' U' R U2 
9. R L2 F' B' D' R' L' U' L2 B' U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 
10. L' F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F U' L B2 D F' U F' L' 
11. D' R U' L D' F U' B R2 D F2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 
12. B R D' F' L2 F' B2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U R 


Round 45 will end on February 17, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 45
Race to sub-1:20 (0/3)

Ao12: 1:37.98
1. 2:11.92 
2. 1:17.00 
3. 1:20.01 
4. 1:55.16 - Corner Twist 
5. (1:11.98) 
6. 1:28.07 
7. 1:27.02 
8. 2:38.23 - Corner Twist, messed up PLL and fixed the twist with another Corner Twist 
9. (DNF (5:04.00)) - Guess What? a Corner Twist!
10. 1:18.56
11. 1:24.48
12. 1:19.38


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like I'm taking over now
It'll be ao5 from today



Spoiler: Round 46 scrambles



1. D' U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' B' R2 F D2 L B U' L2 R'
2. D B U F L U2 L' U D2 L D2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 F'
3. B L R2 B' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F L R2 B L2 R D' U'
4. D' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' F L2 F' L R D' L B' R'
5. R' U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F D' L' D U F' D2 L' B2


Everyone starts from 0/3
Round 46 ends on the coming Wednesday at 1830 GMT.
Good luck.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Looks like I'm taking over now
> It'll be ao5 from today



Thanks for doing this. Do you think you could post 12 scrambles, with the option of only doing 5 of them? I don't often have time to sit down and do any of these race threads these days, but when I do 12 is a much more representative sample and I much prefer that.


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Oct 21, 2020)

Ahh I remember this thread. I wanted to be sub 30. I think I got pretty close if I recall, but I haven't done a single feet solve since it was removed


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Looks like I'm taking over now
> It'll be ao5 from today
> 
> 
> ...


This post has the correct scrambles.


----------

